# كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا الموضوع المتميز للأخوه 

مهندس وليد سمير 

محمد زرقة 

eng_kamal 

حنظلة 

يختص بكل ما هو متعلق بالهليكوبتر ... فنشكركم علي مطالعة هذا الموضوع 
و يشرفنا طرح اي تساؤلات هليكوبترية هنا 

و بالتوفيق للجميع 

اشراف قسم الطيران​ 
كل ماتريد معرفته عن الهوليكبتر هنا تفضلوا ملحوظة {{{منقول}}} وشكرا 
الطَّائرَة المِرْوحيَّة أو الهليكوبتر، طائرة ترتفع في الهواء، وتحتفظ بارتفاعها بوساطة دفع مروحة أو مروحتين دوارتين. ومروحة هذه الطائرة كبيرة نسبيًا، وتدور في مستوى أفقي يوازي سطح الأرض. وعمومًا، فإنّ هذه المروحة من الوجهة العملية هي جناح دوّار. والاسم الهيلوكبتر مشتق من هذا المعنى حيث جاء من كلمتين لاتينيتين هما: هيلكس وتعني الدوار الحلزوني، وبترون وتعني الجناح. وهناك تسميات مرادفة للهليكوبتر منها: القاطع، مضرب البيض، الطائر الدوَّار.

تستطيع الطائرة المروحية الطيران باستقامة إلى أعلى أو أسفل، وإلى الأمام أو الخلف أو إلى الأجناب. ويمكنها أيضًا التحليق، أي الاستقرار في وضعها عند نقطة واحدة في الهواء. وخلافًا لمعظم الطائرات، فإن الطائرة المروحية لا تحتاج إلى ممرّ إقلاع أو هبوط، ولكن يمكنها الإقلاع والهبوط من مكان صغير جدًا. وبالإضافة إلى هذا يُمكن للطائرة للمروحية الطيران بأمان على ارتفاعات أقل وبسرعات أبطأ كثيرًا من الطائرات الأخرى، ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تجاري الكثير من الطائرات في سرعتها؛ فأقصى سرعة لمعظم الطائرات المروحية لا تتعدىّ 320كم/ساعة. وفي السرعات الأعلى تتولد بها اهتزازات قوية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تحطيم ريش المروحة. وبالإضافة إلى هذا فإن الطائرة المروحية تستهلك كمًا من الوقود أكبر من الطائرات الأخرى عند قطع المسافة نفسها، ولهذا فإنّها تحتل مرتبة اقتصادية أقل. وعمومًا فإن الطائرة المروحية لا تستطيع الطيران أكثر من ساعتين إلى ثلاث ساعات، أو الطيران إلى مسافة تزيد على 1,000كم، دون إعادة التزّود بالوقود.

يتراوح حجم الطائرة المروحية بين الطُّرُز أحادية المقعد الصغيرة، والناقلات الضخمة التي يمكنها حمل شاحنتين بداخلها. وتعد الطائرة العسكرية السوفييتية مي-26 أثقل طائرة مروحية تم تصنيعها على الإطلاق، حيث تزن 28 طنًا متريًا ويمكنها حمل 20 طنًا من البضائع.


استخدامات الطائرة المروحية 
يمكن استخدام الطائرة المروحية في العديد من الأعمال التي لا يمكن أداؤها بالأنواع الأخرى من الطائرات. فالطائرات المروحية لديها قدرة التحليق على ارتفاعات متوسطة، وكذلك الإقلاع والهبوط من وإلى مساحات صغيرة. ويمكن حصر استخدام الطائرة المروحية فيما يلي: 1- مهام الإنقاذ العاجل 2-المراقبة الجوية 3- النقل والأعمال الإنشائية 4-الأعمال الزراعية وإدارة الغابات 5- المهام العسكرية.



طائرة مروحية لمهام الإنقاذ أنقذت حياة آلاف من البشر. مهام الإنقاذ العاجل. استهدفت التطورات الأولية لتصميم الطائرة المروحية إمكانية استخدامها في إنقاذ الحياة. والطائرة المروحية يمكنها الآن أن تحلق مباشرة فوق مسرح الأحداث، حيث تقوم بإنزال مشدات أو أحزمة إلى الأفراد الذين يواجهون المخاطر، ثم سحبهم والطيران بهم إلى حيث ينعمون بالأمان. ويتم استخدام الطائرة المروحية أيضًا في إنقاذ حياة البشر من السفن الغارقة، أو الفيضانات العاتية، أو ناطحات السحاب المحترقة، كما يمكنها الطيران بمتسلقي الجبال المعلّقين في خطر، وبمتزحلقي الجليد المصابين إلى بر الأمان. وباستخدامها كطائرة إسعاف، فإنها تتميَّز بالقدرة على الهبوط قريبًا من أماكن حوادث الطائرات والعربات للإسراع في نقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات. ويمكن للطائرة المروحية القيام بتسليم الأدوية والأطعمة إلى الأماكن التي يتعذر الوصول إليها بوسائل النقل الأخرى، مثل الأماكن التي يحدث بها فيضانات، أو زلازل، أو أعاصير.


المراقبة الجوية. في العديد من المدن تقوم الشرطة بتعقُّب العربات التي تقل المشتبه فيهم باستخدام الطائرة المروحية، كما توجه بها سيارات الشرطة البرية. ويستخدم أيضًا رجال القانون الطائرة المروحية في البحث عن المتهمين والمجرمين الفارين، ويمكنهم كذلك حراسة الحدود الدولية والتفتيش عن المهربين أو المتسللين بطرق غير مشروعة عبر الحدود. ويتم استخدام الطائرة المروحية أيضًا في متابعة طرق السيارات وضبط السيارات التي تسير بسرعات جنونية.

يستخدم العديد من محطات إرسال الإذاعة والتلفاز الطائرة المروحية في التغطية المباشرة للأحداث على الهواء. وفي المدن الكبيرة يقوم طيّارو الطائرات المروحيات بمراقبة سير المرور والتبليغ عن أي اختناقات تعوق تدفقه لتحذير السائقين وتغيير طرقهم. وقد دأبت الشركات السينمائية حاليًا على استخدام الطائرة المروحية في تصوير أفلامها حتى تعطي المشاهد إحساس الطيار في النظر إلى المشهد من الجو. وقد يتم تكليف الطيار بالطيران على ارتفاعات منخفضة للتفتيش على خطوط الأنابيب، وقضبان السكك الحديدية، وخطوط القوى الكهربائية، والتبليغ الفوري عن التالف منها.

ويجري استخدام الطائرات المروحية في الكشف عن المناطق البكر أو غير المأهولة، وكذلك في أعمال المساحة والكشف عن آبار النفط ومصادر الثروات الأخرى. وكذلك يقوم العلماء بحصر سكان المناطق البدائية، وتحديد طرق هجرة الحيوانات البرية باستخدام الطائرة المروحية. وتستخدم أساطيل الصيد الطائرة المروحية في تتبِّع أماكن وجود وتجمع أسماك التونة.


النقل والأعمال الإنشائية. يُعّد استخدام الطائرة المروحية وسيلة للنقل شيئًا مكلفًا للغاية. وقد تميزت الطائرة المروحية بالطيران المباشر في الهواء "كقاطع" يجعلها وسيلة انتقال مثالية في بعض الحالات. والسرعة التي تستطيع أن تتحرك بها الطائرة المروحية، مع ما تتميز به من مرونة الاستخدام والأمان، جعلت منها أفضل وسيلة ينتقل بها القادة السِّياسيون في العديد من الدول. والسفر باستخدام الطائرة المروحية أصبح وسيلة رجال الأعمال التنفيذيين في الانتقال حيث توفر لهم الوقت الذي يمكن أن يُضَيِّعوه باستخدام وسائل النقل الأرضية البطيئة، فينتقل رجال الأعمال من مطارات الطائرات المروحية الموجودة بأسطح مباني مكاتبهم إلى المدن القريبة لإجراء مقابلاتهم المهمة.

تقوم الطائرة المروحية بخدمة أساسية في متابعة أعمال الحفر بآبار النفط التي تتم في الأماكن البعيدة عن الشواطئ، حيث يقع معظمها في المحيطات الوعرة التي يكون استخدام السفن فيها ضربًا من المخاطرة. وقد أدت مقدرة الطائرة المروحية على الهبوط فوق منصات الحفر مباشرة، إلى جعلها الوسيلة الأسرع والأكثر أمنًا من السفن.

وغالبًا ما تُستخدم الطائرة المروحية في نقل البضائع الضخمة التي يتعذر نقلها بوسائل النقل الأرضية، وذلك بأن تعلق بحبال من أسفل الطائرة حيث تقوم بنقلها جوًا.


رش المحاصيل بالطائرة المروحية. تُستخدم الطائرة المروحية لمساعدة المزارعين في رش زراعتهم في المكان الذي يحددونه تمامًا، وهذه الطائرة تم إعدادها خصيصًا لرش الحقول بالمبيدات الحشرية. 

طائرة مروحية مضادة للغواصات مسلحة بالطوربيدات يتم إقلاعها من إحدى القطع البحرية، وتحمل هذه الطائرات المروحية أجهزة إلكترونية تقوم بتحديد أماكن الغواصات ومتابعة خط سيرها. 
وتُستخدم الطائرات المروحية القوية أيضًا في بعض أعمال الإنشاءات "كمرفاع طائر" حيث يقوم عمال الطائرة المروحية بتثبيت وحدات التكييف الضخمة أو الهوائيات أعلى المباني الشاهقة، أو نصب الأبراج سابقة التجميع التي تستخدم في نقل القوى الكهربائية. ويقوم أيضًا عمال الطائرة المروحية بصب الخرسانة في الأماكن التي يصعب الوصول إليها من الأرض، كما يقومون بتثبيت أجزاء من الجسور الضخمة في الأماكن المحددة لها.


الأعمال الزراعية وإدارة الغابات. يَسْتَخدم المزارعون الطائرات المروحية في كثير من الأعمال الزراعية مثل نثر الحبوب والأسمدة والمبيدات الحشرية على مساحات شاسعة بوصفها بديلاً اقتصاديًا عن إنشاء الطرق الممهدة لإنجاز هذا العمل. وتعتمد المصانع التي تستخدم منتجات الغابات على الطائرات المروحية في نقل قطع الأشجار والأطقم المكلفة بقطعها من وإلى الغابات.


المهام العسكرية. تستخدم القوات المسلحة الطائرات المروحية في حمل فرق الجنود وكوحدة إسعاف طائرة. وتستخدم الطائرات المروحية ذات القدرات العالية في حمل قطع المدفعية إلى مواقع المعارك الحربية، كما تحمل الدبابات والعربات وباقي المعدات إلى حيث تكون الحاجة إليها أثناء المعركة. ويتم أيضًا تجهيز الطائرة المروحية بمعدات إلكترونية بحيث يمكنها أن تقوم بالتقاط إشارات العدو اللاسلكية، ثم تعمل على إعاقتها، كما تُسْتَخدم أيضًا عسكريًا في مراقبة تحركات حشود العدو وقطعه البحرية.

يتم تجهيز ودعم وحدات الطائرات المروحية التي تعاون القوات البحرية بمعدات للتعامل مع الغواصات وتحديد أماكنها من الجو ثم تعقبها وإصابتها. وتزوَّد هذه الطائرات بأنواع الأسلحة اللازمة.




أنواع الطائرات المروحية


أنواع المروحيات 
الطائرة المروحية أحادية المروحة. أكثر أنواع الطائرات المروحية انتشارًا، حيث تتميز بوجود مروحة رئيسية واحدة مثبتة في أعلى جسم الطائرة. وعلى الرغم من تسميتها بأحادية المروحة، فإن هذا النوع من الطائرات يحمل مروحة أخرى صغيرة مثبتة على ذيل الطائرة. وتتكون مروحة الطائرة الرئيسية من (2-8) ريَش، وهي تمثل العضو الذي يمنح الطائرة الدفع اللازم لرفعها جوًا، بينما تتكوَّن مروحة الذيل من (2-13) ريشة وتُثَبَّت على أحد جوانب الذيل بحيث يكون مستوى دورانها رأسيًا ومتعامدًا مع مستوى دوران المروحة الرئيسية. وتمثل مروحة الذيل جهاز التحكم في اتجاه الطائرة، كما أنها تتغلب على نزوع الطائرة للدوران حول نفسها كرد فعل مضاد لدوران المروحة الرئيسية.


الطائرة المروحية ثنائية المراوح. تحمل مروحتين تدور كل منهما عكس اتجاه الأخرى، ولا حاجة لها بمروحة ذيل في هذه الحالة، وقد عرف الناس نوعين من الطائرات المروحية ثنائية المراوح: طائرات مروحية ترادفية المراوح، حيث تثبّت مروحة رئيسية عند كل من نهايتي جسم الطائرة، وطائرات مروحية متَّحدة المحاور، أي يتحد محورا دوران المروحتين بتثبيت عمود دوران المروحة العليا داخل عمود دوران المروحة السفلى في أعلى منتصف الطائرة.




كيف تطير الطائرة المروحية


كيف تُوجِد مروحة الطائرة المروحية قوة الرفع 
قوة الرفع. هي القوة التي تحقق للطائرة القدرة على الارتفاع إلى أعلى والتغلب على وزنها "قوة الجاذبية الأرضية"، ثم تمنحها القدرة على الاستمرار محتفظة بارتفاعها في الهواء. وتتحقق للطائرات عامة تلك القدرة بوساطة أجنحتها. وهناك طائرات لها أجنحة ثابتة في الطائرة، لا تقدر على الحركة بدونها، تعطي للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء حركة الطائرة إلى الأمام، أي مع حركة الهواء بالنسبة للطائرة. وريشة مروحة الطائرة أجنحة دوارة، حيث يدور محرك المروحة فتعطي الرِّيَشة للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء دورانها.

تصمم الريشة أو (الجناح) بشكل مميز يجعلها قادرة على رفع الطائرة أثناء دورانها. فسطح الجناح العلوي يتميز بالتقوُّس الحاد إلى أعلى، بينما يكون سطحه السفلي أقل تقوُّسًا أو يكاد يكون مستويًا. وعندما يتحرك هذا الجناح أو يدور في الهواء ينساب الهواء إلى أعلى وأسفل الجناح، ونتيجة اختلاف تقوس سطحَيْ الجناح فإن إزاحة الهواء بالسطح العلوي تكون أبعد من إزاحته بالسطح السفلي في القدر نفسه من الوقت، أي أن سرعة سريان الهواء فوق السطح العلوي تكون أكبر من سرعة سريانه أسفل الجناح. وهذا الفرق في السرعة ينتج عنه فرقٌ في ضغط الهواء أعلى وأسفل الجناح. وتبعًا لهذا نجد أن ضغط الهواء فوق السطح العلوي للجناح أقل من الضغط تحت السطح السفلي للجناح، أي أن دفع الهواء للجناح من أسفل أكثر من دفعه له من أعلى. وهذا الفرق يعطي لجسم الطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة. ولمزيد من المعلومات، انظر: الديناميكا الهوائية.
__________________
لاتنس ذكر الله والصلاة على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## SG-4 (22 يونيو 2006)

thanks alot &keep on.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (22 يونيو 2006)

مشككور جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_jaguar (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تراب (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kais75 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيف تعمل طائرة الاباتشي*




 
سوف نقوم بشرح مفصل لطائرة الاباتشي مع التركيز بالشرح على نظام الطيران ونظام الاسلحة ونظام المراقبة ونظام الدفاع فيها. وكل نظام من هذه الانظمة عبارة عن تكنولوجيا مستقلة بذاتها ولكنها تعمل مع بعضها البعض لتعطي قدرات هائلة لمقاتلة حربية خطيرة. 








​المروحة الرئيسية مثبتة في اعلى الطائرة وتتكون من اربع شفرات بطول 6 امتار ويمكن لقائد الطائرة ان يتحكم في محور الدوارن وزاويته من خلال القاعدة الحاملة للمروحة ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو، كما يمكنه ان يجعل الطائرة تندفع للأمام أو تتحرك للخلف حسب زاوية مستوى الدوران مع سطح الارض. والشكل التالي يوضح القاعدة التي تتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية.






​*مخطط للأجزاء الرئيسية في طائرة الأباتشي*​







​*صورة لطائرة اباتشي وقد تم تفكييك المروحة لتسهل عملية نقلها *​وبهذا يمكننا القول ان طائرة الأباتشي هي عبارة عن طائرة هيليكوبتر ولكن مضاف إليها الكثير من الكماليات. والأن سوف ننتقل إلى نظام الاسلحة المتطور الذي نقل هذا الطائرة إلى مراتب متقدمة من الناحية التقنية.




*طائرة الأباتشي AH-64A  هي إحدى منتجات شركة بوينغ، تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمول جوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو في العمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصميم الأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العمل ليلا و نهارا، و بجميع الظروف المناخية. و تستعمل الأباتشي عدة انواع من الأسلحة وهي على النحو التالي:*









*صواريخ الجحيم HellFire*​الهدف الرئيسي لطائرة الأباتشي في المعارك الحربية هو مهاجمة الدبابات والمدرعات، ولتحقيق ذلك فقد تم تزويدها بنظام اطلاق صواريخ متطورة جداً تسمى hellfire أو صواريخ الجحيم التي له القدرة على اختراق المدرعات وتدميرها. وكل صاروخ مزود بنظام كمبيتري خاص به للتحكم فيه وتوجيهه نحو الهدف. 







​*صاروخ من نوع Hellfire اطلق من طائرة اباتشي في أحد التدريبات*​




*نظام توجه صوواريخ hellfire*
صممت هذه الصواريخ لتكون موجه بواسطة اشعة الليزر حيث يقوم الطيار المسؤول عن المدفعية باطلاق شعاع ليزر باتجاه الهدف على الارض على شكل نبضات متقطع تعني اشارة مشفرة.


*صاروخ Hellfire وتظهر اجنحة التوجيه *​وقبل اطلاق الصاروخ فإن الكمبيوتر يعطي هذه الاشارات للصاروخ ويخزنها في ذاكرة كمبيوتر الصاروخ ليتم الاستجابة لها فقط، ويقوم الصاروخ من خلال مجس ضوئي بتتبع الاشارات الضوئية المنعكسة من سقوط نبضات اليزر على الهدف ويعمل كمبيوتر الصاروخ بحساب المسافة بينه وبين الهدف وتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه للوصول الى الهدف، وذلك من خلال التحكم في الاجنحة المثبتة على جانبي الصاروخ عند الذيل، وذلك حتى يضمن ان يكون اصطدام الصاروخ بالهدف اصطدام عمودي ليكون له تأثير مباشر وقوي.
*




صاروخ موجه بالليزر ينطلق في اتجاه الهدف

*​




*الصواريخ والمدفع الرشاش*
بالاضافة الى صواريخ hellfire  فإنه في بعض الاحيان يتم تثبيت صاروخين أخرين بدلاً من صاروخين من نوع hellfire ويسمى بصواريخ 2.75inch aerial وهذين الصاروخين يمكن اطلاقهم واحد تلو الأخر او اطلاق مجموعة من الصواريخ مرة واحدة حسب الغرض من ذلك.


*على اليمين نشاهد قاذفة الصواريخ وبجانبه حاملة صواريخ Hellfire لطائرة اباتشي من طراز AH-64A*​كما يمكن ان يكون رأس كل صاروخ يحتوي على مواد متفجرة وفي بعض الاحيان يكون داخل رأس الصاروخ مواد تعمل على اطلاق دخان كثيف بهدف التمويه والاختفاء، كما يمكن ان يثبت في الصاروخ صواريخ أخرى صغيرة الحجم تنفصل عن الصاروخ الرئيسي عندما تصل إلى هدفها.
وفي حالة قرب الطائرة من الهدف تصبح تلك الصواريخ عديمة الفائدة ولا جدوى من استخدامها فيعتمد الطيار المدفعي على مدفع رشاش اوتوماتيكي عيار 30mm مثبت اسفل الطائرة وفي مقدمتها، ويقوم الطيار المدفعي بتوجيه الرشاش في اتجاه الهدف باستخدام كمبيوتر متطور يتحكم في موقع الرشاش واتجاهة. 






​*المدفع الرشاش اسفل مقدمة الطائرة من طراز اباتشي AH-64A*​ويتحكم في الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي ماتور كهربائي خاص يعمل على تحريك سلسلة الرصاص حركة دائرية لتمرير حزام الرصاص الذي يحمل 1200  رصاصة وتسحب كل رصاصة من الحزام بواسطة ميكانيكية خاصة شبيه بالمدفع الرشاش لتضع الرصاصة في المكان المخصص لاطلاقها ويستطيع الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي من اطلاق اطلاق 600 إلى 650 رصاصة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 








*كابينة القادة وفيها القسم الأمامي للمدفعي والقسم الخلفي لقائد الطائرة ونلاحظ ان القسم الخلفى مرتفع عن القسم الأمامي لكي يتكن قائدة الطائرة من الرؤية بوضوح.*​تشبه طريقة قيادة طائرة الاباتشي قيادة الهيليكوبتر والتي تم شرحها في مقال سابق وتعتمد قيادة الاباتشي على اجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على السيطرة والتحكم في محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية والجانبية وكذلك سرعة دورانهما، بواسطة اجزاء ميكانيكية هدروكلوركية مدعمة بنظام توازن رقمي ليعمل بواسطة كمبيوتر ليساعد القائد في الحفاظ على توازن الاباتشي خاصة عند اطلاق القذائف. كما يمكن ان يقوم الكمبيوتر بالتحكم الكامل في الطيران والتحليق.


داخل كابين القيادة في طائرة الاباتشي​



*طائرة اباتشي من طراز longbow ويظهر الرادار اعلى الطائرة*​



*صورة توضح المجسات المختلفة لطائرة الاباتشي*​ 
كما ان الطيار او المدفعي يمكنه توجيه الكاميرا في اي اتجاه بمجرد تحريك رأسه للنظر إلى منطقة او مشهد اخر فتتحرك الكاميرا المثبته على الاباتشي بنفس الاتجاه لتنقل ما يريد المدفعي مشاهدته عبرها.


*صورة للخوذة التي يرتديها المدفعي ولاحظ العدسة المثبتة على العين اليمنى*​ 



افضل وسيلة لطائرة الاباتشي للحماية هو ان تكون بعيدة عن مرمى النيران، هذا بالاضافة الى امكانية الاباتشي ان تطير بقرب سطح الارض والاختفاء خلف اي جسم على الارض كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، كما انها مصممة للتخفي عن نظام رادار القوات المعادية باستخدام نظام تشويه يعمل على اخفاء وخداع راردار العدو فلا يمكن رصدها عبر الرادار. 




​​​


----------



## kais75 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

في النهاية اقول لكم ان هذه الطائرة خطيرة تقتل يوميا عشرات او مئات المسلمين في العراق وفلسطين 
الله يلعن الي صنعها 
تقبلوا مني اول مشاركاتي اخوكم من العراق


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بـارك الله فيك اخي الكريم , 
و جزاك الله كل خيـر علي هذا الشرح الرائع , 
و اهلا ثم اهلا ثم اهــــلا , بكــــــل اهـــل العــــــــــراق


----------



## ماهر دعاس (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك , كفيت ووفيت


----------



## eldaly (21 ديسمبر 2006)

من عرف لغة قوم امن مكرهم
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
والف اهلا بكل اهلنا فى العراق ولا نملك الا الدعاء بان يعيد الله الينا العراق سالمة امنة وان يحفظ اهل العراق ويوحد كلمتهم وكل المسلمين امين


----------



## ابو حكم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

هاي شباب هذي الطائرة بكل هذي التقنية وبكل هذه المدافع انها قد سقطت منها في العراق العشرات منها وبصواريخ المجاهدين والسلام عليكم.............................


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا معاكم ويقدركم علي العدوان الغاشم وفعلا معلومات تفصيليه عن طائره الاباتشي


----------



## kouider (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع للعلم أني أكره أشد الكره هذه الطائرة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يناير 2007)

شرح وافي شكراً لك


----------



## فاطمة خالد (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تطير الهليكوبتر*

*GENERAL* This is just the basic informations for the beginners which did not know any things about the helicopter or airplane before and wants to know some principles that why the helicopter can fly but not in deep details. For the people that want to know more than what I have in here, please go to the text book which have many professors wrote them or go to the specific helicopter manuals. The details about the helicopter has so much to put it all in the WEB.​*INTRODUCTION* The wings of the airplane create a lift force when they move through the air. As we known,during flight, there are four forces acting on the helicopter or airplane and those are LIFT , DRAG , THRUST ,and WEIGHT .(please go back and see on What makes an airplane fly ? section).In order to make the wings to move through the air , of course, the plane itself has to move. A helicopter works by having its wings move through the air while the body stays still. The helicopter's wings are called Main Rotor Blades. The shape and the angle of the blades move through the air will determine how much Lift force is created. After the helicopter lifted off the ground, the pilot can tilt the blades, causing the helicopter to tip forward or backward or sideward.​*NOMENCLATURE AND TECHNICAL TERM* Although we will describe certain terms or parts of helicopter more in the next sections as we go along, but we should familier with all of these terms in order to understand the helicopter better.​*Bernoulli'principle :*This principle states that as the air velocity increases, the pressure decreases; and as the velocity decreases, the pressure increases .​*Airfoil :* is technically defined as any surface, such as an airplane aileron, elevator, rudder, wing, main rotor blades, or tail rotor blades designed to obtain reaction from the air through which it moves.​



*Angle of Attack : *is the acute angle measured between the chord of an airfoil and the relative wind.​



*Angle of Incidence : *is the acute angle between the wing's chord line and the longitudinal axis of the airplane. (usually manufacturer had built the aircraft with the wing has some degrees to the horizontal plane or airplane longitudinal axis).​*Blades : *The blades of the helicopter are airfoils with a very high aspect ratio ( length to chord ). The angle of incidence is adjusted by means of the control from pilots.​

The main rotor of the helicopter may have two, three,four , five or six blades, depending upon the design. The main rotor blades are hinged to the rotor head in such a manner that they have limited movement up and down and also they can change the pitch ( angle of incidence ). The controls for the main rotor are called Collective and Cyclic Controls.​​


The tail rotor is small blades may have two or four blades and mounted on the tail of the helicopter,it rotates in the vertical plane. The tail rotor is controlled by the rudder pedals. Its pitch can be changed as required to turn the helicopter in the direction desired.​



*Blade Root :* The inner end of the blades where the rotors connect to the blade gripos. ​*Blade Grips :* Large attaching points where the rotor blade connects to the hub. ​*Rotor Hub :* Sit on top of the mast , and connects the rotor blades to the control tubes. ​*Main Rotor Mast :* Rotating shaft from the transmission which connects the main rotor blades to helicopter fuselage​


----------



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تطير الهليكوبتر 2*





*Pitch Change Horn :* to converts control tube movement to blade pitch. Control tube is a push-pull tubes that change the pitch of the rotor blades through the pitch changing horn​*Swash Plate Assembly :* The swash plate assembly consists of two primary elements through which the rotor mast passes. One element is a disc, linked to the cyclic pitch control. This disc is capable of tilting in any direction but does not rotate as the rotor rotates. This non-rotating disc, often refered to as the Stationary Star is attached by a bearing surface to a second disc, often refered to as the Rotating Star which turns with rotor and linked to the rotor blade pitch horns​



*Transmission :* The transmission system transmits engine power to the main rotor, tail rotor, generator and other accessories. The engine is operated at a relative high speed while the main rotor turns at a much lower speed. This speed reduction is accomplished through reduction gears in the Transmission System ​*Lift :* is produced by a lower pressure created on the upper surface of an airplane's wings compared to the pressure on the wing's lower surfaces,causing the wing to be LIFTED upward. The special shape of the airplane wing (airfoil) is designed so that air flowing over it will have to travel a greater distance and faster resulting in a lower pressure area (see illustration) thus lifting the wing upward. Lift is that force which opposes the force of gravity (or weight).​






Lift depends upon (1) shape of the airfoil (2) the angle of attack (3) the area of the surface exposed to the airstream (4) the square of the air speed (5) the air density.​



*Relative Wind :* is the direction of the airflow with respect to an airfoil or to the rotor blades​*Pitch Angle :* The rotor blade pitch angle is the acute angle between the blade chord line and the rotor plane of rotation.( you may understand as the angle of incidence ) . This pitch angle can be varied by the pilot through the use of cockpit controls ( collective and cyclic pitch control )



اول رايك​
​


----------



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تطير الهليكوبتر 3*

*GENERAL* Helicopter, Lift is obtained by means of one or more power driven horizontal propellers which called Main Rotor. When the main rotor of helicopter turns it produces lift and reaction torque. Reaction torque tends to make helicopter spin. On most helicopters, a small rotor near the tail which called tail rotor compensates for this torque. On twin rotor helicopter the rotors rotate in opposite directions, their reactions cancel each other.​



*Main Rotor* The lifting force is produced by the main rotor . As they spin in the air and produced the lift. Each blade produces an equal share of the lifting force. The weight of a helicopter is divided evenly between the rotor blades on the main rotor system. If a helicopter weight 4000 lbs and it has two blades, then each blade must be able to support 2000 lbs.In addition to the static weight of helicopter ,each blade must be accept dynamic load as well . For example, if a helicopter pull up in a 1.5 g manouver (1.5 time the gravity force), then the effective weight of helicopter will be 1.5 time of static helicopter weight or 6000 lbs. due to gravitational pull.​*Tail Rotor* The tail rotor is very important. If you spin a rotor with an engine, the rotor will rotate,but the engine and helicopter body will tend to rotate in opposite direction to the rotor. This is called Torque reaction. Newton's third law of motion states , " to every action there is an equal and opposite reaction" . The tail rotor is used to compensates for this torque and hold the helicopter straight. On twin-rotors helicopter , the rotors spin in opposite directions, so their reactions cancel each other.​



The tail rotor in normally linked to the main rotor via a system of driveshafts and gearboxes , that means if you turn the main rotor , the tail rotor is also turn.Most helicopter have a ratio of 3:1 to 6:1 . That is, if main rotor turn one rotation , the tail rotor will turn 3 revelutions (for 3:1)or 6 revolutions (for 6:1). In most helicopter the engine turns a shaft that connected to an input quill in the transmission gearbox. the main rotor mast out to the top and tail rotor drive shafts out to the tail from the tranmission gear box.​



*Dissymmetry of Lift *All rotor systems are subject to Dissymmetry of Lift in forward flight . At a hover , the lift is equal across the entire rotor disk . As the helicopter gain air speed , the advanceing blade develops greater lift because of the increased airspeed and the retreating blade will produce less lift , this will cause the helicopter to roll (for example: if rotor speed = 400 km/hr , helicopter move forward=100 km/hr then advancing blade will have speed=500 km/hr but the retreating blade will has moving speed of only 300 kr/hr ) . This has to be compensated for in some way .​



*Blade Flapping *Dissymmetry of lift is compensated for by Blade flapping. Because of the increased airspeed and lift on the advancing blade will cause the blade to flap up and decreasing the angle of attack . The decreased lift on the retreating blade will cause the blade to flap down and increasing the angle of attack . The combination of decreased angle of attack on the advancing blade and increased angle of attack on the retreating blade through blade flapping action tends to equalize the lift over the two halves of the rotor disc.​



 

*Relationship between Swash Plate and Controls **Swash Plate Assembly :* The swash plate assembly consists of two primary elements through which the rotor mast passes. One element is a disc, linked to the cyclic pitch control. This disc is capable of tilting in any direction but does not rotate as the rotor rotates. This non-rotating disc, often refered to as the Stationary Star is attached by a bearing surface to a second disc, often refered to as the Rotating Star which turns with rotor and linked to the rotor blade pitch horns.​*The Collective Control :* When pilot raises the collective control or pull collective control up , the collective control will raises the entire swash plate assembly as a unit . This has effect to the blades by changing the pitch of all blades simultaneously .This causes to increase angle of attack and give more lift.​*The Cyclic Control :* The cyclic control will push one side of the swashplate assembly up or down. This has the effect to the rotor head system because the cyclic control or cyclic stick controls the angle of the main rotor by angling the rotor head to which all the blades are attached .This cause the helicopter to move left or right, forward or backward. ​



*Anti torque Pedals *The Thrust produced by the auxiliary (tail) rotor is governed by the position of anti torque pedals. These are not rudder pedals, although they are in the same place as rudder pedals on an airplane. They are linked to a pitch change mechanism in the tail rotor gear box to permit the pilot to increase the pitch of the tail rotor blades. The primary purpose of the tail rotor and its controls is to counteract the torque effect of the main rotor.​


----------



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تطير الهليكوبتر 4*

*GENERAL*​


Helicopter, Lift is obtained by means of one or more power driven horizontal propellers which called Rotors. When the rotors of helicopter turns it produces lift and reaction torque, reaction torque which tends to make helicopter spin. on most helicopters a small rotor near the tail which called tail rotor compensates for this torque. On twin rotor helicopter the rotors rotate in opposite directions, their reactions cancel each other. The direction of helicopter is controlled by inclining the axis of the main rotor path in that direction.​*Function of Controls* There are three major controls in the helicopter that the pilot must use during flight. They are : ( 1 ) Collective pitch control. ( 2 ) Anti Torque Pedals or Tail Rotor Control. ( 3 ) Cyclic Stick Control.​







*Collective Control*​


The collective pitch lever or stick is located by the left side of the pilot's seat and is operated with the left hand. The collective is used to increase main rotor pitch at all points of the rotor blade rotation. It increases or decreases total rotor thrust. The collective lever is connected to the swash plate by a series of bush pull tubes. Raising the collective lever increases the pitch on the main rotor blade, lowering the collective lever decreases the main rotor blade pitch. The amount of movement of th elever determines the amount of blade pitch change. As the angle of attack increase, drag increases and Rotor RPM and Engine RPM tend to decrease . As the angle of attack decreases, drag decreases and the RPM tend to increase.Since it is essential that the RPM remain constant, there must be some means of making a proportionate change in power to compensate for the change in drag. This coordination of power change with blade pitch angle change is controlled through a collective pitch lever- trottle control cam linkage which automatically increases power when the collective pitch lever is raised and decreases power when the lever is lowered. ​

​


The picture above is the typical collective lever but the detail of control may varies depend on each munufacturer .The main functions are still the same for all helicopters.​​






Collective Lever is connected to the rotor system via push pull tubes. It also has droop com pensation devics which sense change in the collective pitch lever and increases or decreases fuel to the engine automatically somewhat in anticipated of a change in power required. This helps to minimize the RPM fluctuations during collective pitch change.


Engine Control (Emergency) is the throttle twist grip. During emergency condition, between flight and flight idle positions. This is useful during any event which would cause engine or rotor RPM to go too high or while landing after a tail rotor failure.

Idle Release Button, when the throttle is rolled from " off " to " idle " the idle release button snaps into a detent which prevents the throttle from being rolled back to " off "

Starter Button : Pushing this button will cause the starter / generator to act as a starter motor ( Starter / Generator is a component that funtion in either mode as a starter or generator ) , turning over the engine.

Landing Light Switch has a three position which are " off " , " forward " and "both " . In forward , only the forward light is activated. In both, the forward and downward lights are activated . 


Power Trim Switch ,by holding it in " increase " or " decrease " the pilot can set the RPM that the pilot attempt to maintain​

*Function of Controls *(Continue) *Anti-Torque Pedals or Tail Rotor Control*​

In accordance with Newton's law of action and reaction, the helicopter fuselage tends to rotate in the direction opposite to the rotor blades . This effect is called torque . Torque must be counteracted and controlled to make flight is possible . Compensation for torque in a single main rotor helicopter is accomplished by means of a variable pitch antitorque rotor (tail rotor) located on the end of the tail boom extension at the rear of fuselage.​​





Heading Control : In addition to counteracted torque, the tail rotor and its control linkage also permit control of the helicopter heading during flight . Application of more control than is necessary to counteract torque will cause the nose of helicopter to turn in the direction of pedal movement.​



In forward flight , the pedals are not used to control the heading of the helicopter (except during portions of crosswind takeoff and approach). They are used to compensate for torque to put the helicopter in longitudinal trim so that coordinated flight can be maintained.​​




The thrust of the tail rotor is depend upon the pitch angle of the tail rotor blades. The tail rotor may have a positive pitch angle or it may have a negative pitch angle which to push the tail to the right or pull the tail to the left.​​


With the right pedal pressed or moved forward of the neutral position will cause the tail rotor blades to change the pitch angle and the nose of helicopter will yaw to the right . With the left pedal pressed or moved forward of the neutral position will cause the tail rotor blades to change the pitch angle opposite to the right pedal and the nose of helicopter will yaw to the left.​​

*Function of Controls *(Continue) *Cyclic Control*​

As mention earier , the total lift force is always perpendicular to the tip-path plane of the main rotor. When the tip path plane is tilt away from the horizontal, the lift -thrust force is divide into two components of forces that are, the horizontal acting force, thrust and the upward acting force, lift. ​





The purpose of the cyclic pitch control is to tilt the tip path plane in the direction that horizontal movement is desired. The thrust component of force then pulls the helicopter in the direction of rotor tilt. The cyclic control changes the direction of this force,thus controlling the attitude and air speed of helicopter.​



The rotor disc tilts in the same direction of the cyclic stick was moved. If the cyclic stick is moved forward, the rotor disc tilt forward: if the cyclic is moved aft, the rotor disc tilt aft, and so on. The rotor disc will always tilt in the same direction that the cyclic stick is moved.​



The above picture is only typical for cyclic control stick which different manufacturer will have some detail different but the main fuction is the same.​​


The radio switch is used for pilot to transmit radio by clicking the switch.

The trim switch , pilot use this switch to neutralize stick force . Pilot can use the trim switch to put the stick to the right , left , forward or backward . This runs electric motor which will tension the spring which will tend to hold the stick. The cyclic will stay where it is even the pilot were let it go . This also release tension from pilot.

The cargo release switch is the option switch, some manufacturer may have other function switch.​



​​


----------



## احمد انور علي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم
الحاجات دي انا هذكرها


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## aero2006 (17 فبراير 2007)

*جزالك الله كل خير على تلك المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (16 أبريل 2007)

*كيف تعمل الطائرة العمودية "الهيليكوبتر*













​




*مقارنة بين وسائل النقل المعروفة* 
لفهم كيف تعمل طائرة الهيليوكبتر ولماذا فكرتها معقدة بعض الشيء، سنقوم بمقارنتها بوسائل النقل المختلفة مثل القطار والسيارة والطائرة. وسوف نعرف في النهاية لماذا تميزت الهيليوكبتر بمرونتها. 
لنبدأ بوصف حركة القطار، فالقطار وسيلة نقل سهلة القيادة وذلك لانه يوجد فقط اتجاهين للحركة الاتجاه الامامي او الخلفي، يحتوي القطار على نظام ايقاف "فرامل" لايقاف القطار في الاتجاهين ولكن لا يحتوي على عجلة قيادة حيث ان حركة القطار محكومة بالقضبان الحديدية التي تغير اتجاه القطار تبعاً لتصميمها. 


​ولأن القطار يتحرك في اتجاهين فإن قائد القطار يمكنه السيطره عليه باستخدام يد واحدة فقط. أما في حالة السيارة فإنه تتحرك للأمام والخلف مع امكانية ان تغير مسارها لليمين واليسار في كلا الاتجاهين. 







ولكن الطائرة لا تحتاج ان تتحرك للخلف ولهذا فإن الطائرة تتحرك في خمس اتجاهات في حين ان السيارة تتحرك في اربعة اتجاهات. إن المقدرة على الحركة للأعلى والاسفل يضيف بعد جديد للحركة يجعل الطائرة مختلفة تماماً عن السيارة. وللتحكم في الحركة للأعلى وللاسفل فإن الطائرة تزود بمقوض على شكل عصا الالعاب joystick تتحرك للامام والخلف ولليمين واليسار بدلا من عجلة القيادة الدائرية الثابتة التي تتحرك لليمين واليسار فقط. كما يوجد دواستين للتحكم في حركة ذيل الطائرة والعجلات. لذلك يستطيع قائد الطائرة التحليق بالطائرة والسيطرة عليها باستخدام يداً واحدة وقدمين. 
ولكن في طائرة الهيليوكبتر فإنها تستطيع القيام بثلاثة اشياء اضافية لا توجد في الطائرة العادية وهذه هي: 


 

<LI class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*الهيليوكبتر تستطيع الرجوع للخلف* <LI class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*الهيليوكبتر تستطيع الدوران حول محورها في الجو* 
*الهيليوكبتر تستطيع البقاء مكانها محلقة في الجو*
 




*أجزاء الهيليوكبتر* 
تتكون الهيليكبتر من عدة أجزاء وهي موضحة في الشكل التخطيطي التالي: 


*أجزاء طائرة الهيليكوبتر*​ 
سوف نركز على أهم الاجزاء فيها بالشرح والتفصيل. 
*(1) المروحة الرئيسية* 
*



*

*



*

*شكل تخطيطي يوضح المروحةا الرئيسية ومروحة الذيل*



*(2) المروحة المضادة للازدواج *

*



*

*الحركة الانتقالية *

لكي تتحرك الهيليكوبتر إلى الأمام فإنها تتحول نوعا ما إلى طائرة عادية، أي أنها تحدث ميلا إلى الأمام في المستوى الذي تدور فيه المروحة. وعندئذ، فإن المروحة الرئيسية تولد قوة شد إلى الإمام، مع استمرارها في المساعدة على توازن الهيليكوبتر . 
وواضح أنه إذا مال مستوى الدوران إلى الخلف أو إلى أحد الجانبين فإن الهيليكوبتر تتحرك إلى الخلف أو إلى أحد الجانبين . 
كما أنه يمكن تحريك الهيليكوبتر إلى الأمام، بتغيير معدل حركة شفرات المروحة الرئيسية ويتم هذا التغيير عن طريق رافعة تسمى " جهاز التحكم في الحركة الدوارة". 





*مخطط توضيحي لتركيب أجزاء المروحة الرئيسية*​






*صورة للمروحة الرئيسية توضح الأذرع الختلفة التي تتحكم في تغير مستو دوران المروحة بالنسبة للمستوى الأفقي، كما تظهر في الصورة الطبقتين الثابتة والمتحركة*​ 
*الهبوط *

ما الذي يجب على قائد الهيليكوبتر أن يفعله ليهبط بها بعد أن تصل فوق هدفها؟ إن الأمر بسيط. كل ما عليه أن يفعله، هو تقليل قوة الحمل في المروحة الرئيسية . 
ولكي يفعل ذلك، فإنه يعمل على تغيير معدل حركة شفرات المروحة . ومن الناحية العملية، فإنه يعدل بذلك زاوية اصطدام الشفرات بالهواء . وبهذه الطريقة تقل قوة الحمل، وإذا صارت هذه الأخيرة أقل من وزن الهيليكوبتر، هبطت هذه من تلقاء نفسها . فإن الهيليكوبتر تصعد إذا زادت قوة الحمل على وزنها، وتهبط إذا زاد وزنها على قوة الحمل وتظل ثابتة في الهواء إذا تساوت قوة الحمل مع وزنها . وتعود فنكرر أن قوة الحمل تتوقف على معدل حركة شفرات المروحة الرئيسية . 
*التحليق*

يمكن ان يقوم الطيار بتثبيت الهيليوكبتر في الجو وذلك بالتحكم في سرعة دوران المروحة الرئيسية للوصول الى السرعة المطلوبة للحفاظ على توازنها في الجو وهذا يتطلب مهارة كبيرة من القائد. 


*استخدامات الهيليكوبتر *

*



*

*مزايا الهيليكوبتر وعيوبها*

إلى جانب ما للهيليكوبتر من مزايا رائعة فإن لها أيضا بعض العيوب ، في الوقت الحاضر على الأقل . فهي أولا جهاز دقيق معقد في تشغيله وصعب التوجيه . 
وعلاوة على ذلك، فهي جهاز يتطلب محركا أقوى كثيرا مما يلزم لطائرة عادية تماثلها في الوزن والقدرة .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 أبريل 2007)

شرح متميز من اخ متميز جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ميثم عباس رشيد (21 أبريل 2007)

تستالهل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## JHONNYGHAIT (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته ولاكن اسمح لي بملاحظة التالي:
لم تشير الي المصدر وأثناء ترجمتك الرائعة للمقالة أفرغت بعض الفقرات من مضمونها وهو ليس عيبا لانني اعتقد أنك لست متخصصا في الطائرات العمودية وذلك بقولك ان الطائرة العمودية تستهلك كميات كبيرة من الوقود والزيت.مع جزيل الشكر 
وأرجو ان تعذرني علي صراحتي. جزاك الله خير .


----------



## الطارق سفيان (6 يونيو 2007)

*طائرة الا باتشي*

*:78: تحدثنا في مقال سابق بعنوان كيف تعمل طائرة الهيليوكبتر والامكانيات العديدة لهذه الطائرة وكيف تطير وتحلق في الجو، أما في موضوعنا اليوم فسوف نتحدث عن الطراز الحربي لطائرة الهيليوكبتر والذي يعرف باسم طائرة الأباتشي Apache التي تعد الافضل تطوراً في منظومة الاسلحة الحربية والتي يمكن ان نطلق عليها اسم الدبابة الجوية التي تتحمل الظروف الجوية القاسية سواء بالليل او بالنهار، وذلك لما تحتويه من تقنيات عديدة جعلت منها المقاتلة الاكثر شراسة وخطورة على القوات البرية في المواجهات والمعارك الحربية.*




:78:​

سوف نقوم بشرح مفصل لطائرة الاباتشي مع التركيز بالشرح على نظام الطيران ونظام الاسلحة ونظام المراقبة ونظام الدفاع فيها. وكل نظام من هذه الانظمة عبارة عن تكنولوجيا مستقلة بذاتها ولكنها تعمل مع بعضها البعض لتعطي قدرات هائلة لمقاتلة حربية خطيرة. ​ 














المروحة الرئيسية مثبتة في اعلى الطائرة وتتكون من اربع شفرات بطول 6 امتار ويمكن لقائد الطائرة ان يتحكم في محور الدوارن وزاويته من خلال القاعدة الحاملة للمروحة ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو، كما يمكنه ان يجعل الطائرة تندفع للأمام أو تتحرك للخلف حسب زاوية مستوى الدوران مع سطح الارض. والشكل التالي يوضح القاعدة التي تتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية.














*مخطط للأجزاء الرئيسية في طائرة الأباتشي*








​ 

*صورة لطائرة اباتشي وقد تم تفكييك المروحة لتسهل عملية نقلها *​
وبهذا يمكننا القول ان طائرة الأباتشي هي عبارة عن طائرة هيليكوبتر ولكن مضاف إليها الكثير من الكماليات. والأن سوف ننتقل إلى نظام الاسلحة المتطور الذي نقل هذا الطائرة إلى مراتب متقدمة من الناحية التقنية.




*طائرة الأباتشي AH-64A هي إحدى منتجات شركةبوينغ،تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمولجوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو فيالعمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصميمالأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العملليلا ونهارا، و بجميع الظروف المناخية. و تستعمل الأباتشي عدة انواع من الأسلحة وهي على النحو التالي:*​ 




 

*صواريخ الجحيم HellFire*​الهدف الرئيسي لطائرة الأباتشي في المعارك الحربية هو مهاجمة الدبابات والمدرعات، ولتحقيق ذلك فقد تم تزويدها بنظام اطلاق صواريخ متطورة جداً تسمى hellfire أو صواريخ الجحيم التي له القدرة على اختراق المدرعات وتدميرها. وكل صاروخ مزود بنظام كمبيتري خاص به للتحكم فيه وتوجيهه نحو الهدف. 









*صاروخ من نوع Hellfire اطلق من طائرة اباتشي في أحد التدريبات*​




*نظام توجه صوواريخ hellfire*
صممت هذه الصواريخ لتكون موجه بواسطة اشعة الليزر حيث يقوم الطيار المسؤول عن المدفعية باطلاق شعاع ليزر باتجاه الهدف على الارض على شكل نبضات متقطع تعني اشارة مشفرة.





*صاروخ Hellfire وتظهر اجنحة التوجيه *​
وقبل اطلاق الصاروخ فإن الكمبيوتر يعطي هذه الاشارات للصاروخ ويخزنها في ذاكرة كمبيوتر الصاروخ ليتم الاستجابة لها فقط، ويقوم الصاروخ من خلال مجس ضوئي بتتبع الاشارات الضوئية المنعكسة من سقوط نبضات اليزر على الهدف ويعمل كمبيوتر الصاروخ بحساب المسافة بينه وبين الهدف وتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه للوصول الى الهدف، وذلك من خلال التحكم في الاجنحة المثبتة على جانبي الصاروخ عند الذيل، وذلك حتى يضمن ان يكون اصطدام الصاروخ بالهدف اصطدام عمودي ليكون له تأثير مباشر وقوي.

*



*
*صاروخ موجه بالليزر ينطلق في اتجاه الهدف*​ 
​




*الصواريخ والمدفع الرشاش*
بالاضافة الى صواريخ hellfire فإنه في بعض الاحيان يتم تثبيت صاروخين أخرين بدلاً من صاروخين من نوع hellfire ويسمى بصواريخ 2.75inch aerial وهذين الصاروخين يمكن اطلاقهم واحد تلو الأخر او اطلاق مجموعة من الصواريخ مرة واحدة حسب الغرض من ذلك.





*على اليمين نشاهد قاذفة الصواريخ وبجانبه حاملة صواريخ Hellfire لطائرة اباتشي من طراز AH-64A*​
كما يمكن ان يكون رأس كل صاروخ يحتوي على مواد متفجرة وفي بعض الاحيان يكون داخل رأس الصاروخ مواد تعمل على اطلاق دخان كثيف بهدف التمويه والاختفاء، كما يمكن ان يثبت في الصاروخ صواريخ أخرى صغيرة الحجم تنفصل عن الصاروخ الرئيسي عندما تصل إلى هدفها.
وفي حالة قرب الطائرة من الهدف تصبح تلك الصواريخ عديمة الفائدة ولا جدوى من استخدامها فيعتمد الطيار المدفعي على مدفع رشاش اوتوماتيكي عيار 30mm مثبت اسفل الطائرة وفي مقدمتها، ويقوم الطيار المدفعي بتوجيه الرشاش في اتجاه الهدف باستخدام كمبيوتر متطور يتحكم في موقع الرشاش واتجاهة. 








*المدفع الرشاش اسفل مقدمة الطائرة من طراز اباتشي AH-64A*​
ويتحكم في الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي ماتور كهربائي خاص يعمل على تحريك سلسلة الرصاص حركة دائرية لتمرير حزام الرصاص الذي يحمل 1200 رصاصة وتسحب كل رصاصة من الحزام بواسطة ميكانيكية خاصة شبيه بالمدفع الرشاش لتضع الرصاصة في المكان المخصص لاطلاقها ويستطيع الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي من اطلاق اطلاق 600 إلى 650 رصاصة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 














*كابينة القادة وفيها القسم الأمامي للمدفعي والقسم الخلفي لقائد الطائرة ونلاحظ ان القسم الخلفى مرتفع عن القسم الأمامي لكي يتكن قائدة الطائرة من الرؤية بوضوح.*​
تشبه طريقة قيادة طائرة الاباتشي قيادة الهيليكوبتر والتي تم شرحها في مقال سابق وتعتمد قيادة الاباتشي على اجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على السيطرة والتحكم في محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية والجانبية وكذلك سرعة دورانهما، بواسطة اجزاء ميكانيكية هدروكلوركية مدعمة بنظام توازن رقمي ليعمل بواسطة كمبيوتر ليساعد القائد في الحفاظ على توازن الاباتشي خاصة عند اطلاق القذائف. كما يمكن ان يقوم الكمبيوتر بالتحكم الكامل في الطيران والتحليق.





داخل كابين القيادة في طائرة الاباتشي








*طائرة اباتشي من طراز longbow ويظهر الرادار اعلى الطائرة*








*صورة توضح المجسات المختلفة لطائرة الاباتشي*​

كما ان الطيار او المدفعي يمكنه توجيه الكاميرا في اي اتجاه بمجرد تحريك رأسه للنظر إلى منطقة او مشهد اخر فتتحرك الكاميرا المثبته على الاباتشي بنفس الاتجاه لتنقل ما يريد المدفعي مشاهدته عبرها.





*صورة للخوذة التي يرتديها المدفعي ولاحظ العدسة المثبتة على العين اليمنى*​





افضل وسيلة لطائرة الاباتشي للحماية هو ان تكون بعيدة عن مرمى النيران، هذا بالاضافة الى امكانية الاباتشي ان تطير بقرب سطح الارض والاختفاء خلف اي جسم على الارض كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، كما انها مصممة للتخفي عن نظام رادار القوات المعادية باستخدام نظام تشويه يعمل على اخفاء وخداع راردار العدو فلا يمكن رصدها عبر الرادار. 












وفي النهاية فإن طائرة الاباتشي طائرة خطيرة جدا في المعارك بكل معنى الكلمة فهي طائرة تجمع القوة والشدة وسرعة الحركة.


----------



## salehwafi (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات جيدة


----------



## كاظم عسكر (19 يوليو 2007)

*افدتني كثيرا*

شكرا والف شكر ------ لقد استفدت من هذة المعلومات---- وكنت شغوفا بان اعرفها0
ولي سؤال من فضلك :_
كيف السبيل للحصول على تفاصيل فنية دقيقة حول هذا الموظوع --مثل اطوال الشفرا بالنسبه لحجم الجهاز وقدرة المحرك الحصانية واعلى سرع الدوران وابطأها ------ الى اخره0
اشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يوليو 2007)

*مشكور يا كامل*

مشكور اخ كامل
معلومات مفيدة و ببساطة وضحت الفكرة الرئيسية لعمل هذا النوع من الطائرات
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسو عباس (19 يوليو 2007)

موضوع جميل وشكرا على هذا المعلومات


----------



## مازن Mazen (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي eng_kamel akrm على المعلومات المفيده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 يوليو 2007)

معلومات مفيده شكرا


----------



## اياد علي محمد (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## حنظله (22 أغسطس 2007)

*كيف تعمل طائره الاباتشي*









​المروحة الرئيسية مثبتة في اعلى الطائرة وتتكون من اربع شفرات بطول 6 امتار ويمكن لقائد الطائرة ان يتحكم في محور الدوارن وزاويته من خلال القاعدة الحاملة للمروحة ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو، كما يمكنه ان يجعل الطائرة تندفع للأمام أو تتحرك للخلف حسب زاوية مستوى الدوران مع سطح الارض. والشكل التالي يوضح القاعدة التي تتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية. 






​*مخطط للأجزاء الرئيسية في طائرة الأباتشي*​







​*صورة لطائرة اباتشي وقد تم تفكييك المروحة لتسهل عملية نقلها *​وبهذا يمكننا القول ان طائرة الأباتشي هي عبارة عن طائرة هيليكوبتر ولكن مضاف إليها الكثير من الكماليات. والأن سوف ننتقل إلى نظام الاسلحة المتطور الذي نقل هذا الطائرة إلى مراتب متقدمة من الناحية التقنية. 





*طائرة الأباتشي AH-64A  هي إحدى منتجات شركة بوينغ، تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمول جوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو في العمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصميم الأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العمل ليلا و نهارا، و بجميع الظروف المناخية. و تستعمل الأباتشي عدة انواع من الأسلحة وهي على النحو التالي:* 









*صواريخ الجحيم HellFire*​الهدف الرئيسي لطائرة الأباتشي في المعارك الحربية هو مهاجمة الدبابات والمدرعات، ولتحقيق ذلك فقد تم تزويدها بنظام اطلاق صواريخ متطورة جداً تسمى hellfire أو صواريخ الجحيم التي له القدرة على اختراق المدرعات وتدميرها. وكل صاروخ مزود بنظام كمبيتري خاص به للتحكم فيه وتوجيهه نحو الهدف. 







*صاروخ من نوع Hellfire اطلق من طائرة اباتشي في أحد التدريبات*​ 




*نظام توجه صوواريخ hellfire* 
صممت هذه الصواريخ لتكون موجه بواسطة اشعة الليزر حيث يقوم الطيار المسؤول عن المدفعية باطلاق شعاع ليزر باتجاه الهدف على الارض على شكل نبضات متقطع تعني اشارة مشفرة. 


*صاروخ Hellfire وتظهر اجنحة التوجيه *​وقبل اطلاق الصاروخ فإن الكمبيوتر يعطي هذه الاشارات للصاروخ ويخزنها في ذاكرة كمبيوتر الصاروخ ليتم الاستجابة لها فقط، ويقوم الصاروخ من خلال مجس ضوئي بتتبع الاشارات الضوئية المنعكسة من سقوط نبضات اليزر على الهدف ويعمل كمبيوتر الصاروخ بحساب المسافة بينه وبين الهدف وتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه للوصول الى الهدف، وذلك من خلال التحكم في الاجنحة المثبتة على جانبي الصاروخ عند الذيل، وذلك حتى يضمن ان يكون اصطدام الصاروخ بالهدف اصطدام عمودي ليكون له تأثير مباشر وقوي. 
*




صاروخ موجه بالليزر ينطلق في اتجاه الهدف

*​




*الصواريخ والمدفع الرشاش* 
بالاضافة الى صواريخ hellfire  فإنه في بعض الاحيان يتم تثبيت صاروخين أخرين بدلاً من صاروخين من نوع hellfire ويسمى بصواريخ 2.75inch aerial وهذين الصاروخين يمكن اطلاقهم واحد تلو الأخر او اطلاق مجموعة من الصواريخ مرة واحدة حسب الغرض من ذلك. 


*على اليمين نشاهد قاذفة الصواريخ وبجانبه حاملة صواريخ Hellfire لطائرة اباتشي من طراز AH-64A*​كما يمكن ان يكون رأس كل صاروخ يحتوي على مواد متفجرة وفي بعض الاحيان يكون داخل رأس الصاروخ مواد تعمل على اطلاق دخان كثيف بهدف التمويه والاختفاء، كما يمكن ان يثبت في الصاروخ صواريخ أخرى صغيرة الحجم تنفصل عن الصاروخ الرئيسي عندما تصل إلى هدفها. 
وفي حالة قرب الطائرة من الهدف تصبح تلك الصواريخ عديمة الفائدة ولا جدوى من استخدامها فيعتمد الطيار المدفعي على مدفع رشاش اوتوماتيكي عيار 30mm مثبت اسفل الطائرة وفي مقدمتها، ويقوم الطيار المدفعي بتوجيه الرشاش في اتجاه الهدف باستخدام كمبيوتر متطور يتحكم في موقع الرشاش واتجاهة. 






​*المدفع الرشاش اسفل مقدمة الطائرة من طراز اباتشي AH-64A*​ويتحكم في الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي ماتور كهربائي خاص يعمل على تحريك سلسلة الرصاص حركة دائرية لتمرير حزام الرصاص الذي يحمل 1200  رصاصة وتسحب كل رصاصة من الحزام بواسطة ميكانيكية خاصة شبيه بالمدفع الرشاش لتضع الرصاصة في المكان المخصص لاطلاقها ويستطيع الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي من اطلاق اطلاق 600 إلى 650 رصاصة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 









*كابينة القادة وفيها القسم الأمامي للمدفعي والقسم الخلفي لقائد الطائرة ونلاحظ ان القسم الخلفى مرتفع عن القسم الأمامي لكي يتكن قائدة الطائرة من الرؤية بوضوح.*​تشبه طريقة قيادة طائرة الاباتشي قيادة الهيليكوبتر والتي تم شرحها في مقال سابق وتعتمد قيادة الاباتشي على اجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على السيطرة والتحكم في محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية والجانبية وكذلك سرعة دورانهما، بواسطة اجزاء ميكانيكية هدروكلوركية مدعمة بنظام توازن رقمي ليعمل بواسطة كمبيوتر ليساعد القائد في الحفاظ على توازن الاباتشي خاصة عند اطلاق القذائف. كما يمكن ان يقوم الكمبيوتر بالتحكم الكامل في الطيران والتحليق. 


داخل كابين القيادة في طائرة الاباتشي​



*طائرة اباتشي من طراز longbow ويظهر الرادار اعلى الطائرة*​



*صورة توضح المجسات المختلفة لطائرة الاباتشي*​ 
كما ان الطيار او المدفعي يمكنه توجيه الكاميرا في اي اتجاه بمجرد تحريك رأسه للنظر إلى منطقة او مشهد اخر فتتحرك الكاميرا المثبته على الاباتشي بنفس الاتجاه لتنقل ما يريد المدفعي مشاهدته عبرها. 


*صورة للخوذة التي يرتديها المدفعي ولاحظ العدسة المثبتة على العين اليمنى*​ 




افضل وسيلة لطائرة الاباتشي للحماية هو ان تكون بعيدة عن مرمى النيران، هذا بالاضافة الى امكانية الاباتشي ان تطير بقرب سطح الارض والاختفاء خلف اي جسم على الارض كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، كما انها مصممة للتخفي عن نظام رادار القوات المعادية باستخدام نظام تشويه يعمل على اخفاء وخداع راردار العدو فلا يمكن رصدها عبر الرادار. 






وفي النهاية فإن طائرة الاباتشي طائرة خطيرة جدا في المعارك بكل معنى الكلمة فهي طائرة تجمع القوة والشدة وسرعة الحركة. 

لمزيد من المعلومات حول طائرة الاباتشي يمكنك عزيزي القارئ الاستعانة بالمواقع على الروابط التالية: 
Jolly-Rogers.com: AH-64D "Longbow" Apache
http://www.jolly-rogers.com/airpower/ah-64d/64d-arm.htm​FAS Military Analysis Network: AH-64 Apache
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/ah-64.htm​AH-64A Apache Info Web Site
http://hometown.aol.com/ah64info/index.htm​Airforce-Technology.com: Apache Helicopter
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/apache/​AH-64 Apache
http://www.voodoo.cz/ah64/index.html​AGM-114 Hellfire
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/missile/agm-114.htm​​


----------



## وجدي_1405 (27 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
حنظلة 
شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة للأباتشي و جزاك الله خير و نفع الله بك .


----------



## حنظله (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخ وجدي على مشاركتك وسوف لأحاول جمع معلومات أخرى عن الطراز الحديث للأباتشي


----------



## tito_chan (5 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات رائعة
مشكور اخي


----------



## مدحت58 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*يعطيك العافية*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
لى استفسار صغير 
(ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو) 
لو ممكن توضح لنا لأن هذا الأمر أختلط على مشكور 

مدحت

تقبل تحياتى







:76:


----------



## حنظله (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مشاركتكم اخوتي
أسف على التأخير أخ مدحت58 واعذرني ان لم يكن جوابي شافي لأنني مازلت في السنه الأولى ولكن أعتقد يتم ذلك عن طريق التحكم بمحور الدوران لكلا المروحتين والزاويه التي تصنعهها مع هيكل الطائره 
سوف أحاول الأستفسار عن هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنظله (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وجزاك مثله أخ م ط محمد ابراهيم


----------



## ShEiKh007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

v.good..................... thanx


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

قشطة يا محمد يا مظبط ومصيط هندسة طيران امبابة كلها اخوك مصطفى مجدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohame_ refaat (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## ملك الوحده (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اتجاه المروحه الرئسيه بدور انى اتجاه شمال ولا يمن علشان انا اتلغبط*

تسلم ادك على الموضوع ده


محمد زرقة قال:


> *GENERAL*Helicopter, Lift is obtained by means of one or more power driven horizontal propellers which called Main Rotor. When the main rotor of helicopter turns it produces lift and reaction torque. Reaction torque tends to make helicopter spin. On most helicopters, a small rotor near the tail which called tail rotor compensates for this torque. On twin rotor helicopter the rotors rotate in opposite directions, their reactions cancel each other.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ياعم سيبك إنت,, الطيارة بتطير بإرادة الله وحده


----------



## المستثمر العربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شيء جميل ومجهود رائع


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير .... بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## بن عاطف (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر على هذه المعلومات رغم اني لا اعرف الانجليزيه بس اعتقد اني فهمت من الصور الشي الكثير تحياتي


----------



## مستقبل (8 نوفمبر 2007)

:78: مشكوووووووووور موضوع روعه :78: 

انا بصلح وحده لخواني الصغار:61:


----------



## مهندس مثالي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you very much
I was always interested in making one


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fullbank (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أنس نصير (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
يا أخي انا بدي اعمل طائرة هيلوكبتر صغيرة وبدي محرك قوي وخفيف بنفس الوقت يعني يعطيني Torque كافي وسرعة ما بين 3000-4000 دورة 
هل عندك فكرة عن الموضوع هاد 
ومشكور للمساعدة


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## م المصري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ... رائع يا حنظله 

هل من مزيد ؟


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واقانا الله شر الاباتشي


----------



## eng.amani (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الاباتشي صديقة الشعب الفلسطيني .......
مافي حد جربها مثله

سيتحرر منها قريبا باذن الله ... 
المشرف


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع متميز .... 

دمت بخير


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مدحت58 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> لى استفسار صغير
> (ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو)
> لو ممكن توضح لنا لأن هذا الأمر أختلط على مشكور
> ...


 
بسم الله ...

لمزيد من المعلومات عن الهيكوبتر ... و المتعلقة باستفسارك ... طالع الروابط الاتية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21863

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=624936#post624936​


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع للغاية ..... 

جزاك الله خيرا ... اخي الكريم

و ننوه عناية الاخ الكريم ,,,, محمد رزقه بأنه قد تم دمج الاجزاء الاربعه للموضوع 

تيسيرا علي الاعضاء 

و زيادة في تركيز المعلومة في موضوع واحد 

في امان الله ​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

وجهك ابيض الله يفتح عليك


----------



## سيوبر لجك (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## fullbank (10 يناير 2008)

*ألية عمل طائرة الاباتشي "Apache"*






في موضوعنا اليوم فسوف نتحدث عن الطراز الحربي لطائرة الهيليوكبتر والذي يعرف باسم طائرة الأباتشي Apache التي تعد الافضل تطوراً في منظومة الاسلحة الحربية والتي يمكن ان نطلق عليها اسم الدبابة الجوية التي تتحمل الظروف الجوية القاسية سواء بالليل او بالنهار، وذلك لما تحتويه من تقنيات عديدة جعلت منها المقاتلة الاكثر شراسة وخطورة على القوات البرية في المواجهات والمعارك الحربية.
سوف نقوم بشرح مفصل لطائرة الاباتشي مع التركيز بالشرح على نظام الطيران ونظام الاسلحة ونظام المراقبة ونظام الدفاع فيها. وكل نظام من هذه الانظمة عبارة عن تكنولوجيا مستقلة بذاتها ولكنها تعمل مع بعضها البعض لتعطي قدرات هائلة لمقاتلة حربية خطيرة. 





نظام الطيران
يعمل نظام الطيران والتحليق في طائرة الاباتشي بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بها طائرة الهيليوكبتر والتي سبق شرحها في مقال منفصل، فطائرة الأباتشي تحتوي على مروحتين هما المروحة الرئيسية المسئولة عن الارتفاع والانخفاض والطيران والتحليق في الجو والمروحة الأخرى هى المروحة الجانبية المثبتة على ذيل الطائرة والتي يكون محور دورانها عمودي على محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية وتعمل المروحة الجانبية على الحفاظ على ثبات الطائرة في الجو ومنعها من الدوران حول نفسها كرد فعل لدوران المروحة الرئيسية وتعمل المروحة الجانبية ايضا على توجيه الطائرة.





المروحة الرئيسية مثبتة في اعلى الطائرة وتتكون من اربع شفرات بطول 6 امتار ويمكن لقائد الطائرة ان يتحكم في محور الدوارن وزاويته من خلال القاعدة الحاملة للمروحة ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو، كما يمكنه ان يجعل الطائرة تندفع للأمام أو تتحرك للخلف حسب زاوية مستوى الدوران مع سطح الارض. والشكل التالي يوضح القاعدة التي تتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية.





مخطط للأجزاء الرئيسية في طائرة الأباتشي
تزود طائرة الاباتشي بمحركين من انتاج شركة جنرال اليكتريك بقوة 1890 حصان لكل محرك، ويمكن للاباتشي بواسطة هذين المحركين الوصول لسرعة قدرها 230 كيلو متر في الساعة، وتستطيع التحليق في الجو لمدة ثلاثة ساعات، ويمكن ايضا ان تزود بخزان اضافي للوقود لتستمر في الطيران لفترات زمنية اطول. ويتصل المحرك مع المروحة الرئيسية من خلال عمود ناقل الحركة drive shaft والمتصل مع صندوق التروس gear box الذي يعمل على نقل قوة المحرك إلى المروحة الرئيسية وكذلك للمروحة الجانبية من خلال عمود ناقل حركة أخر يربط بين المحرك وصندوق التروس المروحة الجانبية.
وتصنع شفرات المروحة من مادة الـ stainless steel محاطة بغطاء من الفيبر واطراف المروحة مغطاة بطبقة من مادة التيتانيوم لكي تستطيع تحمل اصطدام اطراف المروحة مع افرع الاشجار أو أية عوائق أخرى. ويمكن ان يتم فك وتركيب شفرات المروحة، وذلك لتسهيل عملية نقلها من مكان إلى اخر بواسطة طائرات الشحن الجوي.

يمكننا القول ان طائرة الأباتشي هي عبارة عن طائرة هيليكوبتر ولكن مضاف إليها الكثير من الكماليات. والأن سوف ننتقل إلى نظام الاسلحة المتطور الذي نقل هذا الطائرة إلى مراتب متقدمة من الناحية التقنية.





أنظمة الأسلحة في طائرة الأباتشي
طائرة الأباتشي AH-64A هي إحدى منتجات شركة بوينغ، تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمول جوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو في العمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصميم الأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العمل ليلا و نهارا، و بجميع الظروف المناخية. و تستعمل الأباتشي عدة انواع من الأسلحة وهي على النحو التالي:





صواريخ الجحيم HellFire
الهدف الرئيسي لطائرة الأباتشي في المعارك الحربية هو مهاجمة الدبابات والمدرعات، ولتحقيق ذلك فقد تم تزويدها بنظام اطلاق صواريخ متطورة جداً تسمى hellfire أو صواريخ الجحيم التي له القدرة على اختراق المدرعات وتدميرها. وكل صاروخ مزود بنظام كمبيتري خاص به للتحكم فيه وتوجيهه نحو الهدف. 



صاروخ من نوع Hellfire اطلق من طائرة اباتشي في أحد التدريبات
وتثبت الصورايخ وعلى الجناحين الصغيرين على جانبي الطائرة وكل جناح مثبت فيه حاملين صواريخ يسمى pylon وكل pylon يستوعب اربعة صواريخ hellfire وبهذا فإن حمولة الاباتشي من هذا النوع من الصواريخ هو 16 صاروخ. يتحكم في اطلاق الصاروخ كمبيوتر الطائرة الذي يعطي تعليماته بتحرير الصاروخ من الحامل وبعدما يبتعد الصاروخ عن الطائرة مسافة لا تقل عن 150 متر يتم اشعال وقود الصاروخ الذي يزود الصاروخ بقوة الانطلاق فيتسارع الصاروخ في اتجاه الهدف وهذا التسارع يعمل على تفعيل نظام التوجيه، وعندما يصطدم الصاروخ بالهدف فإن مجس الاصطدام يعمل على اشعال المادة المتفجرة التي يكون لها بالغ الاثر في التدمير.


نظام توجه صوواريخ hellfire

صممت هذه الصواريخ لتكون موجه بواسطة اشعة الليزر حيث يقوم الطيار المسؤول عن المدفعية باطلاق شعاع ليزر باتجاه الهدف على الارض على شكل نبضات متقطع تعني اشارة مشفرة.

صاروخ Hellfire وتظهر اجنحة التوجيه 
وقبل اطلاق الصاروخ فإن الكمبيوتر يعطي هذه الاشارات للصاروخ ويخزنها في ذاكرة كمبيوتر الصاروخ ليتم الاستجابة لها فقط، ويقوم الصاروخ من خلال مجس ضوئي بتتبع الاشارات الضوئية المنعكسة من سقوط نبضات اليزر على الهدف ويعمل كمبيوتر الصاروخ بحساب المسافة بينه وبين الهدف وتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه للوصول الى الهدف، وذلك من خلال التحكم في الاجنحة المثبتة على جانبي الصاروخ عند الذيل، وذلك حتى يضمن ان يكون اصطدام الصاروخ بالهدف اصطدام عمودي ليكون له تأثير مباشر وقوي.




صاروخ موجه بالليزر ينطلق في اتجاه الهدف

ولكن لنظام التوجيه بالليزر بعض العيوب وهي تتلخص في النقاط التالية:
1. السحب والغيوم في الجو تمنع وصل اشعة الليزر الى الهدف مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة تحديد الهدف.
2. اذا دخل الصاروخ منطقة فيها بعض السحب والغيوم فإنه يفقد الاشارة التي يلتقطها من الليزر.
3. يجب ان تثبت الطائرة في الجو خلال الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة ليصل الصاروخ فيها إلى الهدف وذلك لان شعاع الليزر يجب ان يبقى ثابتاً على الهدف مما يعرض الطائرة للدفاعات الارضية.
وقد تمت السيطرة على هذه العيوب في طراز الاباتشي الجديد من نوع longbow الذي يستخدم صواريخ hellfire II والتي تعمل بنظام توجيه يعتمد على الرادار، فيعمل رادار الطائرة برصد الهدف ويتجه الصاروخ نحوه بالاعتماد على الرادار الذي يستخدم امواج الراديو التي لا يعيقها السحب او الغيوم في الجو كم ان استخدام الرادار لايتطلب من الطائرة ان تكون ثابتة في مكانها خلال الفترة الزمنية لانطلاق الصاروخ، فبمجرد اعطاء الصاروخ الاشارة بالانطلاق يمكن للطائرة بالاختفاء عن الانظار بسرعة مما يقلل من احتمالية تعرضها لهجوم مضاد.

الصواريخ والمدفع الرشاش
بالاضافة الى صواريخ hellfire فإنه في بعض الاحيان يتم تثبيت صاروخين أخرين بدلاً من صاروخين من نوع hellfire ويسمى بصواريخ 2.75inch aerial وهذين الصاروخين يمكن اطلاقهم واحد تلو الأخر او اطلاق مجموعة من الصواريخ مرة واحدة حسب الغرض من ذلك.




على اليمين نشاهد قاذفة الصواريخ وبجانبه حاملة صواريخ Hellfire لطائرة اباتشي من طراز AH-64A
كما يمكن ان يكون رأس كل صاروخ يحتوي على مواد متفجرة وفي بعض الاحيان يكون داخل رأس الصاروخ مواد تعمل على اطلاق دخان كثيف بهدف التمويه والاختفاء، كما يمكن ان يثبت في الصاروخ صواريخ أخرى صغيرة الحجم تنفصل عن الصاروخ الرئيسي عندما تصل إلى هدفها.
وفي حالة قرب الطائرة من الهدف تصبح تلك الصواريخ عديمة الفائدة ولا جدوى من استخدامها فيعتمد الطيار المدفعي على مدفع رشاش اوتوماتيكي عيار 30mm مثبت اسفل الطائرة وفي مقدمتها، ويقوم الطيار المدفعي بتوجيه الرشاش في اتجاه الهدف باستخدام كمبيوتر متطور يتحكم في موقع الرشاش واتجاهة. 







المدفع الرشاش اسفل مقدمة الطائرة من طراز اباتشي AH-64A
ويتحكم في الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي ماتور كهربائي خاص يعمل على تحريك سلسلة الرصاص حركة دائرية لتمرير حزام الرصاص الذي يحمل 1200 رصاصة وتسحب كل رصاصة من الحزام بواسطة ميكانيكية خاصة شبيه بالمدفع الرشاش لتضع الرصاصة في المكان المخصص لاطلاقها ويستطيع الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي من اطلاق اطلاق 600 إلى 650 رصاصة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 





انظمة التحكم والمراقبة
كابينة قيادة الاباتشي منقسمة إلى قسمين، القسم الخلفي يجلس فيه قائد الطائرة والقسم الامامي يجلس فيه مساعد القائد وهو المتخصص في اطلاق الاسلحة ويسمى المدفعي. وبالطبع كما تتصور عزيزي القارئ يقوم قائد الطائرة في القسم الخلفي بقيادة الطائرة والمدفعي يقوم باطلاق القذائف المختلفة حسب طبيعة الهدف المراد تدميره. وللعلم فإن كلاً من القسمين في الاباتشي مجهز بحيث يحتوي على اجهزة قيادة الطائرة واطلاق القذائف تحسبا للطوارئ كان يصاب المدفعي فيمكن لقائد الطائرة من اطلاق الصواريخ وهو في مكانه وكذلك لو اصيب قائد الطائرة فإن المدفعي يمكنه وهو في مكانه من قيادة الطائرة أيضاً.

كابينة القادة وفيها القسم الأمامي للمدفعي والقسم الخلفي لقائد الطائرة ونلاحظ ان القسم الخلفى مرتفع عن القسم الأمامي لكي يتكن قائدة الطائرة من الرؤية بوضوح.
تشبه طريقة قيادة طائرة الاباتشي قيادة الهيليكوبتر والتي تم شرحها في مقال سابق وتعتمد قيادة الاباتشي على اجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على السيطرة والتحكم في محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية والجانبية وكذلك سرعة دورانهما، بواسطة اجزاء ميكانيكية هدروكلوركية مدعمة بنظام توازن رقمي ليعمل بواسطة كمبيوتر ليساعد القائد في الحفاظ على توازن الاباتشي خاصة عند اطلاق القذائف. كما يمكن ان يقوم الكمبيوتر بالتحكم الكامل في الطيران والتحليق.





داخل كابين القيادة في طائرة الاباتشي

نظام الرادار
تزود طائرة الاباتشي بمنظومة مجسات تعمل على تزويد الطيار بكافة المعلومات عن القوات البرية والطائرات المحيطة والابنية والجبال التي تحيط بالطائرة من خلال نظام رادار متطور مثبت على منصة اعلى الطائرة. وتعتمد فكرة الرادار على التقاط اشكال الاشياء المحيطة بالطائرة ويقوم كمبيوتر خاص بمقارنة هذه الاشياء بصور مخزنة مسبقاً في ذاكرته للتعرف على الدبابات والمدرعات الارضية او الطائرات المحيطة ويعطي اشارة لقائد الطائرة بما يجده الكمبيوتر من معلومات ويظهرها على شاشة قائد الطائرة والمدفعي.

طائرة اباتشي من طراز longbow ويظهر الرادار اعلى الطائرة
نظام الرؤية الليلية
تزود طائرة الاباتشي بالاضافة الى الرادار بنظام مجسات للرؤية الليلية مثبته في مقدمة الطائرة، والتي تعمل على التقاط الاشعاع الحراري المنبعث من الاجسام المختلفة حسب درجة حرارتها وقد تم شرح فكرة عمل الرؤية الليلية بالتفصيل في مقال سابق بعنوان كيف يعمل منظار الرؤية الليلية.
هذا بالاضافة الى تزويد الاباتشي بكاميرا فيديو وتلسكوب ليستخدمه المدفعي في النهار. حيث تقوم الكاميرا بنقل صورة المشهد الذي تلتقطه وتبثه على شاشة تلفزيونية صغيرة مثبتة خوذة الطيار والمدفعي.





المجسات المختلفة لطائرة الاباتشي

كما ان الطيار او المدفعي يمكنه توجيه الكاميرا في اي اتجاه بمجرد تحريك رأسه للنظر إلى منطقة او مشهد اخر فتتحرك الكاميرا المثبته على الاباتشي بنفس الاتجاه لتنقل ما يريد المدفعي مشاهدته عبرها.







للخوذة التي يرتديها المدفعي ولاحظ العدسة المثبتة على العين اليمنى

أنظمة الحماية والدفاع في الاباتشي
افضل وسيلة لطائرة الاباتشي للحماية هو ان تكون بعيدة عن مرمى النيران، هذا بالاضافة الى امكانية الاباتشي ان تطير بقرب سطح الارض والاختفاء خلف اي جسم على الارض كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، كما انها مصممة للتخفي عن نظام رادار القوات المعادية باستخدام نظام تشويه يعمل على اخفاء وخداع راردار العدو فلا يمكن رصدها عبر الرادار. 





كما ان طائرة الاباتشي مزودة بنظام التخفي عن الصواريخ الحرارية من خلال العمل على تقليل الانبعاث الحراري الناتج من محرك الطائرة وذلك بستخدام نظام تبريد هوائي ليتدفق بانسياب حول جسم الطائرة. اضافة الى ذلك يوجد بها جهاز يعمل على اطلاق الاشعة تحت الحمراء بترددات مختلفة لتضليل اجهزة التتبع الحراري التي تستخدمها الصواريخ الحرارية.
اما بالنسبة لجسم الطائرة فإنه مبني من دروع مضادة للرصاص كذلك كل نوافذ الاباتشي مصممة لتكون مضادة للرصاص. وحسب تقارير شركة بوينج المنتجه لطائرة الاباتشي فإن اي منطقة في جسم الطائرة مصمم لبتحمل رصاص من عيار 12.7mm اما محرك الطائرة فهو مصمم ليتحمل رصاص من عيار 23mm.

وفي النهاية فإن طائرة الاباتشي طائرة خطيرة جدا في المعارك بكل معنى الكلمة فهي طائرة تجمع القوة والشدة وسرعة الحركة.


----------



## م المصري (11 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع اخي الرائع ...fullbank 

تقبل تهانينا عليه 

و اسمح لي بهمسه في اذنك .....قسم الطيران يتبني سياسه دمج المواضيع المتشابهه في موضوع واحد حتي تتكون مواضيع غنيه و مركزه بالمعلومات ... فتؤتي ثمارها بسرعه و يسر 

اعطني موافقتك علي دمج الموضوع مع موضوع كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر

و لك تحياتي العطره​


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

ما في مشكلة اخي الكريم


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## مدائن (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## صوت الطائرة (8 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله لك هذا المجهود يا أخي


----------



## يوسف بلحسين (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس لاكن هناك أشياء مهمة بالنسبة للمروحيات لم يتطرق اليها المهندس وهي زوابا الهجوم للمراوح ونسية الضغط الساكن والمتحرك لكل ريشة والسرعة المحدودة ومختلف الأوزان لكل صعود ونسبة الفدرة لكل علو الى غير دالك في ما يخص تقنيات المروحيات (لمن يريد التعمق أكثرفي تقنيات المروحيات أرجوا مراسلتي عبر عنواني(yousafbel*************) 
(يوسف بلحسين المغربي مهندس متخصص في تقنيات المروحيات)


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2008)

يوسف بلحسين قال:


> شكرا للمهندس لاكن هناك أشياء مهمة بالنسبة للمروحيات لم يتطرق اليها المهندس وهي زوابا الهجوم للمراوح ونسية الضغط الساكن والمتحرك لكل ريشة والسرعة المحدودة ومختلف الأوزان لكل صعود ونسبة الفدرة لكل علو الى غير دالك في ما يخص تقنيات المروحيات (لمن يريد التعمق أكثرفي تقنيات المروحيات أرجوا مراسلتي عبر عنواني(yousafbel*************)
> (يوسف بلحسين المغربي مهندس متخصص في تقنيات المروحيات)


 
ارحب بشده بزميلنا المهندس المتخصص في مراوح الطائرات م يوسف بلحسن من المغرب الشقيق 

و اذ ارحب بك باعتبارك احد المتخصصين فيما هو دقيق و هام بالنسبه لمجال قسمنا .... فيشرفني ان ادعوك لان تشاركنا خبراتك علي صفحات المنتدي ...... فننهل جميعا من علم عالم متخصص مثلك 

و احب ان انوه ان هناك موضوعا مختصا بهذا الامر​ 
ماذا تعرف عن.......مراوح الطائرة 

سيكون رائعا ان تمر عليه و تضع لمساتك العلميه 

او تفتح موضوعا آخر في هذا الصدد 

و قسم الطيران يرحب بك ... م يوسف 

تحياتي العطره 

​


----------



## eldaly (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع 
شفيتم وكفيتم
وشكرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند صبري (1 مارس 2008)

_السلام _عليكم_ ____________اشكرك اخي على الشرح الجميل على من الله التوفيق_________


----------



## مهند صبري (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي على الشرح الجميل ارجو من الله التوفيق


----------



## اكنيو (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح المطول


----------



## اكنيو (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## meid79 (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أبريل 2008)

لماذا تسقط طائرة الهليكوبتر بسهولة عندما تتعرض لنيران خفيفة في المروحة الجانبية .

وشكرا لكم على الموضوع .


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (17 أبريل 2008)

شرح ممتاز وجميل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (17 مايو 2008)

مواضيع ممتازه يستمتع بها كل من يعمل في المجال الهندسي 
شكرا


----------



## سامح حسون (29 مايو 2008)

_السلام عليكم انا سامح عضو فى الهندسه الميكانيكية ولكن احب ان اشكر جميع العامليين بقسم هندسة الطيران على هذه المعلومات القيمة التى ينبغى لكل مهندس معرفتها ايا كان تخصصه لمعرفة ماذا ينوى الاعداء عمله بنا والرد عليه
ارجو من الله ان تفيق الامة_


----------



## ميداكو (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 يوليو 2008)

مهما شكرتك لا أوفيك حقك ولكن أشكركم وأشكر قسم الطيران علي المعلومات القيمه 
وسدد الله خطاكم :73: وجعلكم في نحور أعداء الأسلام


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونود منك ومع دعائنا لكم بدوام التوفيق عمل مشروع أو تطوير نظام يكون افضل أو اعلى من المستوى الذي توصل له الغرب لإفادة المسلمين جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (23 أغسطس 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله ايه الجمال ده
فعلا موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you for that explaining


----------



## alghrooob (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع هذا وعلى فكره اذا تبي تعرف تقنية الهيلو كبتر مزبوط شوف الشركه الأوروبيه ( يورو كوبتر)وتعرف انهم افضل تقنية موجودة في العالم في مجال الطائرات العموديه


----------



## simoo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much for this information


----------



## ايمن المقطري (19 ديسمبر 2008)

با ركاالله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى الكريم على التوضيح الجميل 

وجزاااااااااااك الله خيرا على ما تقدم
*


















*


----------



## abo7meed (8 يناير 2009)

تسلموا يا اخواني على المواضيع الحلوة بارك الله فيكم......


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 يناير 2009)

واللة من احسن الموضوعات التي قراتها عن الطائرات


----------



## شفق الصباح (15 يناير 2009)

*أضافة معلومات*

Helicopter






*دوار المروحية (بالانجليزية: Helicopter rotor) ويسمى أيضا نظام الدوار (بالانجليزية: rotor system) ويقصد به الدوار الرئيسي للمروحية ويركب على السارية الرئيسية فوق المروحية، وهو الجزء الذي يدور وينتج قوة ايروديناميكية للمروحية, ويوجد أيضا بالمروحية دوار الذيل أو الدوار الخلفي. ويجهز للدوار عادة ريشتين أو أكثر، مما يعطي قوة الرفع للأعلى والدفع للأمام، بينما دوار الذيل يعطي دفع ليعادل لي الدوار الرئيسي.*

​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 64 كيلوبايت .
​


*مراحل التطوير*

*قبل تطوير المروحيات خلال منتصف القرن 20 كانت أبحاث مخترع آلة الأوتوجيرو خوان**دى لا سيرفا قد طورت الكثير من أسس الدوار. وقد كان له الفضل في التطوير الناجح لنظام دوار متعدد الريش ومفصلي بالكامل.*
*وبالثلاثينات من نفس القرن طور أرثر يونغ التوازن لنظام الدوار ذو الريشتين وذلك بإدخال عمود التوازن. وهذا النظام يستخدم بكثرة في مروحيات بيل ومروحيات هيللر، وأيضا بالمروحيات الألعاب ذات التحكم عن بعد*.

*تصميم رأس الدوار*

*يتكون رأس الدوار من محور صلب وتكون به نقاط لتثبيت الريش والوصلات الميكانيكية المصممة للتحكم بإنحدار الريش.*

*القطع وعملها*


​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 613x270 والحجم 19 كيلوبايت .
​

بالصورة دوار بسيط لمروحية (Robinson R22) ونرى التالي: ​
*القضبان المتصلة بالقرص المتراوح (Swashplate) تقود الأجزاء التالية: *​
*مفاصل التأرجح (Pitch hinges) تسمح الريش للتفتيل أي تغيير التأرجح PITCH أو الإنعطاف ROLL. *​

*مفصل متمايل (Teeter hinge)، وهذا يسمح لريشة بالإرتفاع للأعلى بينما الأخرى تكون منخفضة. ويكون الإرتفاع والإنخفاض بحالة التأرجح أو الإنعطاف ويجب أن يكون متناسق، بحيث تسمح للدوار بالتأرجح والإنعطاف بشكل منفصل عن هيكل الطائرة، ولكي تعطل الدفع العكسي Negative-G. *​
*وصلة المقص والثقل الموازن ينقل دوران العمود الرئيسي إلى أعلى القرص المتراوح. *​
*أغطية مطاطية لحماية الأجزاء المتحركة والثابتة. *​
*القرص المتراوح العلوي (يكون متحركا)، والإرسال من أدوات توجيه الطيران للريش. *​
*ثلاث قضبان تحكم ثابتة ترسل تعليمات الإنحدار إلى القرص المتراوح السفلي. *​
*السارية الرئيسية والتي تؤدي إلى علبة التروس الرئيسية*.​
*القرص المتراوح*

*يتكون القرص المتراوح (swash plate) من قرصين متحدي المركز، إحدهما وهو الجزء العلوي يتحرك مع الريش وهو مرتبط بها خلال وصلات التأرجح، بينما الآخر يكون ثابت ويمكن تأرجحه بواسطة الطيار عن طريق ادوات التوجية وهما مجمع التأرجح (Collective pitch) ويدة التدوير (cyclic stick).*
*يتغير تأرجح ريش الدوار الرئيسي خلال دورانها لكي تتحكم في مقدار واتجاه الدفع الموجة. مجمع الإنحدار الموجود بالكابينة يستخدم لرفع أو خفض الدفع للدوار بشكل عمودي على محور الدوران، ويتحكم أيضا بمقدار كمية الدفع الموجهة، لذلك يتغير تأرجح الريشة خلال دورانها بشكل فعال لإمالة قرص الدوار والتحكم بإتجاه الدفع الموجه. القرص المتراوح يتحكم بدوره بإختلاف التأرجح للريش.*
*الدوار الذي به أكثر من ريشتان يكون لديه توصيلتان مخصصتان، بحيث تجعل القرص المتراوح الداخلي يدور. ولكن بحالة نظام الدوار بريشتين فإن الريش تتولى هذه المهمة. يستطيع القرص المتأرجح تغيير الإتجاه عموديا والإمالة لعدة درجات. خلال التغيير والإمالة فإن القرص الثابت يتحكم بالقرص المتحرك، والذي بدوره يتحكم بتأرجح كل ريشة على حدة.*

*دوارات مفصلية*

*بنى خوان دي سيرفا نماذج مصغرة للأوتوجيرو لفحص تصميمه الجديد، ولكن بعد ظهور النتائج الواعدة، بدأ ببناء نموذج متكامل. ولكن قبل الشروع بالطيران، تمايل الأوتوجيرو بشكل غير متوقع مما أدى لتحطيمه. وقد اعتقد أن السبب هو هبوب ريح مفاجئة، فأعاد بناؤها لكنها تعرضت لنفس الحادث. هذه الإنتكاسة جعلت سيرفا يفكر جديا لماذا نجحت النماذج المصغرة بالطيران بينما فشل النموذج المتكامل.*
*أدرك سيرفا بأن الريشة المتقدمة في اتجاه تنتج قوة رفع أكثر من الريشة الراجعة للإتجاه الآخر خلال زيادة بالسرعة الجوية بالجهة المتقدمة مما يخلق قوة التفاف (rolling force). فالنماذج المصغرة كانت مصنوعة من مواد مرنة خصوصا من نبتة الروطان، حيث الريش تصفق وتعادل الرفع غير المتجانس فتمتص قوة الرفع غير المتماثل. فاستنتج سيرفا بأن محور الدوار المصنوع من الحديد كان صلبا بعض الشيء، لذلك عمل فصالات متحركة على محور الدوار.*
*حلت الفصالات المتحركة مشكلة الإلتفاف، ولكن محور الأفقي سيسبب الضغط حيث أن مركز الثقل للريشة سيتحرك كلما خفقت الريش. وللمحافظة على العزم الزاوى فإن سرعة الريش ستزداد وتتباطأ تبعا لحركة مركز الثقل إلى الداخل أو للخارج تماما كالدوران في حالة التزلج على الجليد، فأضاف سيرفا فصالات تابع ومتبوع أو مايسمى فصالات دلتا لتقليل الضغط الجانبي.*

*عمود التوازن*

*اكتشف أرثر يونغ أن الثبات سيزداد بشكل ملحوظ عند إضافة عمود التوازن (stabilizer bar) بشكل عمودي على الريش. فعمود التوازن ينهي التأرجح مما يبقيه ثابت نسبيا في حالة الطيران. يرتبط هذا العمود بالقرص المتراوح بمثل تلك الحالة لتقليل معدل الإنحدار. فالريشتان تتأرجحان كقطعة واحدة ولهذا فلا يكون من حاجة لفصالات تابع ومتبوع، الدوار بأكمله سيقلل السرعة ويزيدها بالدورة الواحدة.*
*نظام الريشتين يحتاج إلى فصالة متمايلة وفصالتان مخروطيتا الشكل للسماح لقرص الدوار بالحركة المخروطية عندما يزداد الدفع. المروحيات ذات النظام (fly by wire) يكون الكمبيوتر مع الجيروسكوب ومجس فينتوري بديلا عن الموازن. هذا التصميم بدون عمود له ميزة إعادة تشكيله بسهولة.*

*دوار الذيل*

*دوار الذيل أو الدوار الخلفي يكون أبسط وأصغر من الرئيسي، عندما تكون الحاجة لتحكم الدفع خلال التغير بالإنحدار. ويستخدم قرص متراوح بسيط للتحكم بمجموع الإنحدار. دوار ذيل ذات ريشتين معها فصالة متمايلة للمعادلة مع الرفع غير المتماثل.*

*أشكال الدوار*









*معظم المروحيات تحتوي على دوار رئيسي واحد ولكنه يحتاج إلى دوار آخر للتغلب على *
*عزم الدوران أو الإلتواء. وهذا يكتمل من خلال دوار التأرجح أو معاكس اللي أو مايسمى بدوار الذيل، وهو التصميم الذي إختاره ايغور لمروحيته (VS-300) واصبح معترف به في تصميم المروحيات وغن تغيرت أشكالها. فعند النظر إليها من الأعلى نجد التصاميم من ألمانيا وبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة تسير عكس عقارب الساعة، بينما التصاميم الأخرى فتسير مع عقارب الساعة. وهذا يجعل من الصعب إيجاد فروقات الآثار الديناميكية الهوائية على الدوار الرئيسي مابين التصاميم المختلفة.*

*دوار رئيسي مفرد*

*انتاج عزم الدوران في حالة دوار رئيسي مفرد يظهر مع تدوير المحرك للدوار. فتأثير عزم اللي أو عزم الدوران يجعل جسم المروحية يسير بالإتجاه المعاكس لحركة الدوار. لمنع هذا التأثير فإنه يحتاج إلى استعمال معاكس عزم اللي، مع هامش من القوة المتوفرة لكي يبقي على اتجاه المروحية وأيضا التحكم بالإنعراج.*

*أما أشهر ثلاث أنواع من انظمة التحكم التي تستخدم اليوم فهي:*​
*نظام دوار الذيل التقليدي *​
*نظام فنسترون المروحة الداخلية المصندقة لطائرات الايروكبتر نظام مروحية عديمة دوار الذيل(NOTAR) لأنواع اخرى من المروحيات. *​
*الدوار الخلفي*
​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 69 كيلوبايت .
​
*دوار خلفي لمروحية بوما SA 330 Puma*



*الدوار الخلفي هو دوار يكون أصغر حجما ويثبت بشكل عمودي أو شبه عمودي على ذيل الطائرة أحادية الدوار التقليدية. وهو إما يسحب أو يدفع الذيل ليعادل عزم اللي. يحتوي نظام قيادة دوار الذيل على عمود القيادة drive shaft ويسيَر عن طريق جهاز نقل الحركة الرئيسي (main transmission) وعلبة التروس الموجودة بآخر الذيل. ويحتوي عمود القيادة على عمود طويل مفرد أو مجموعة من الأعمدة الصغيرة المتصلة ببعض بوصلات مرنة. تلك الوصلات تسمح بمرونة عمود القيادة مع صندوق الذيل. تزود علبة التروس الموجودة بنهاية صندوق الذيل تحكم زاوي للدوار الخلفي وقد يكون له غيار لتعديل السرعات للحصول على سرعة الدوران المثلى لدوار الذيل والتي تقاس بعدد الدورات بالدقيقة (RPM). بالمروحيات الكبيرة فإن علبة التروس الوسطى تستخدم لتحويل عمود قيادة الدوار الخلفي خلال صندوق الذيل المخروطي إلى أعلى قمة الدوار الخلفي، وهي أيضا تعمل وكانها موازن عمودي لتخفيف متطلبات القدرة لدوار الذيل عند الطيران الأمامي. وهي أيضا تعمل لإعطاء عاكس لعزم الدوران محدود خلال سرعة معينة عند فشل دوار الذيل أو أدوات التوجيه بدوار الذيل بالعمل بشكل مناسب.*



*مروحة قناتية الذيل*


​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 750x536 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .
​


*فنسترون أو مروحية قناتية الذيل هما علامات تجارية للمراوح الإنبوبية أو القناتية تكون مثبتة بنهاية صندوق الذيل للمروحية وتستخدم كبديل عن دوار الذيل أو الدوار الخلفي. ويكون بها مابين 8 إلى 18 ريشة مثبتة بشكل غير منتظم حتى يجعل الضوضاء تتوزع بذبذبات مختلفة. الغطاء يكون متكامل مع جسم الطائرة ويعطي دوران سريع جدا، لهذا فالمروحة القناتية تكون أصغر من الدوار الخلفي التقليدي.*
*استخدم فنسترون لأول مرة في نهاية الستينات بالنسخة التجريبية الثانية من (SA 340) واستخدم بالنسخ التالية من مروحياتايروسباسيال الغزال (SA 341 Gazelle)، بالإضافة إلى مروحية ايروكوبتر والنسخ التي تلتها. استخدم الدوار الخلفي ذو المروحة الإنبوبية بمشروع المروحية العسكرية كومانشى الخاضعة لجيش الولايات المتحدة*

*رسم تصويري يبين حركة الهواء خلال نظام عديمة دوار الذيل NOTAR*






*عديمة دوار الذيل*

*نظام مروحية عديمة مروحة الذيل (نوتار أو NOTAR) وهي مختصر ل NO TAil Rotor، وهو نظام مانع لعزم الدوران بالمروحية، شبيه لعمل الدوار الخلفي ولكن بدون أي مروحة خلفية. وتلك النظرية أخذت بعض الوقت حتى أتت بشكلها الحالي، وهي فكرة بسيطة تستخدم ظاهرة كواندا لعمل منع عزم الدوران[2]. حيث توجد مروحة ذات تأرجح متغير داخل المقطع الخلفي للهيكل وامام صندوق الذيل مباشرة، وتعمل بواسطة علبة التروس. تلك المروحة تزود هواء ذو ضغط منخفض خلال فتحتين على يمين صندوق الذيل مسببة انجراف سفلي من الدوار الرئيسي ليتشبث بصندوق الذيل مسببا برفعها، لهذا فكمية منع عزم الدوران يكون طرديا مع كمية تيار الهواء المجروف من الدوار. ويتم رفع بواسطة الدافع النفاث (وهو يعطي أيضا تحكم موجهة للإنعراج واتزان عمودي) كما بالصورة المقابلة.*
*تطوير نظام مروحية عديمة دوار الذيل يعود إلى عام 1975 عندما بدأ المهندسون بشركة مروحيات هيوز (Hughes Helicopters) بتطوير العمل بهذا المفهوم[2]. وقد طارت أول طائرة بنظام مروحية عديمة دوار الذيل لهيوز في ديسمبر 1981[3]. وطارت في مارس 1986 مروحيات جديدة ومطورة لأول مرة وأتمت فحص الطيران المتقدم بنجاح باهر، واثبتت بأنها تطبيقات المستقبل لتصميم المروحية[4]. حاليا يوجد ثلاث أنواع للمروحيات تمزج تصميم عديم دوار الذيل وجميعها تصنع بواسطة (مروحيات MD).*

*طرف ريشة نفاث*

*هناك نظام مغاير لما سبق ولايستخدم أيضا دوار الذيل وهو دوار طرف الريشة النفاث حيث أن الدوار الرئيسي لا يقاد بالسارية، ولكن من خراطيش موجود بطرف شفرات الدوار. بحيث تكون مضغوطة من توربين غازى مثبت بالهيكل أو تكون لها محركاتها الخاصة، لكن تلك الطريقة بسيطة وتمنع عزم الدوران، النماذج الأولى التي تم بنائها هي أقل كفاءة الوقود من المروحيات التقليدية واكثر إنتاجا للضوضاء. فبعضها لم يستطع الإرتفاع والبعض استطاع ولكن بهيكل ضعيف جدا. جميع مروحيات من هذا النظام كانت اختبارية ولم ينتج منها شيء.*

*دوار مزدوج (متعاكس الدوران)*


*تشكيل الطائرات ذات الدوارات التي تستخدم دوارين أفقيين أو أكثر يكون حركة دوران تلك المراوح متعاكسة الإتجاه لموازنة تأثير عزم الدوران بالطائرة بدون الإعتماد على دوار الذيل الخلفي. وهذا يسمح للطاقة المطلوبة لتحريك الدوار الخلفي بتحريك الدوارات الرئيسية، وذلك لزيادة قدرة الرفع للطائرة. بالأساس يوجد هناك 3 أشكال من المروحيات متعاكسة الدوران:*​
*دوارات مترادفة: يكون دواران بحيث أحدهما خلف الآخر. *​
*دوارات محورية: يكون بها دواران أحدهما فوق الآخر ولكن بنفس المحور. *​
*دوارات متشابكة: يكون بها دواران متقاربان بزاوية مناسبة بينهما للسماح بتشابكهما فوق الطائرة. *​
*دوارات عرضية:هذا الشكل موجود بالدوارات المائلة وبعض المروحيات القديمة، حيث دواران كل واحد منهما مثبت على طرف جناح المروحية (مجنحة الشكل). *​
*المترادفة*


*الدوارات المترادفة هي مجموعتان لدوارات أفقية رئيسية مثبتة بشكل مترادف بحيث إحداهما أمام الأخرى. الدوارات المترادفة تاخذ وضعية التأرجح من خلال زيادة سرعة دوار وخفض سرعة الآخر من خلال عملية تسمى فرق مجمع التأرجح وهي ادوات توجية للمروحية. فإذا أراد الطيار الهبوط للأمام، فإن الدوار الخلفي سيرفع مجمع التأرجح مما يرفع سرعة الدوار الخلفي ويخفض الأمامي مما يخفض مقدمة الطائرة. أما إن أراد التأرجح للأعلى عند تقليل السرعة (أو الرجوع للوراء)، فإن الدوار الأمامي سيزيد من مجموع التأرجح ممايرفع مقدمة المروحية، والدوار الخلفي سيقلل السرعة لكي يخفض الذيل. تحكم الإنعراج يظهر من خلال عكس دوران التأرجح لكل دوار، فمثلا للدوران لجهة اليمين، فإن الدوار الأمامي يميل يمينا والدوار الخلفي يسار، أما إن أراد الدوران لجهة اليسار فإن الدوار الأمامي يميل لليسار والخلفي لليمين.*


*مروحية كاموف Ka-50*
​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 87 كيلوبايت .
​



*المحورية*



*الدوارات المحورية هي دوارات ثنائية تكون على سارية واحدة وتدور باتجاه متعاكس مع بعضها البعض. ميزة الدوار المحوري هو كالتالي: عند الطيران للأمام، فإن توفير الرفع يكون بتقدم نصف الدوار مشتركا مع النصف المتراجع للدوار الآخر، فيمنع أحد الآثار الرئيسية المترتبة على تجانس الرفع وهو انهيار الريشة المتراجعة. وقد أخذ بالإعتبار مشاكل تصميم الدوار المحوري. وهناك زيادة بالتعقيدات الميكانيكية بنظام الدوار بسبب الحاجة إلى توصيلات خاصة وقرص متراوح لكل دوار. بالإضافة إلى أن كل دوار يسير بالإتجاه المعاكس للدوار الآخر مما يجعل السارية ذات تركيبة أكثر تعقيدا، وتغيير التأرجح للدوار العلوي يجب أن يمر خلال نظام الدوار السفلي.*

​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 728x600 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .
​

*المتشابكة*

*هو نظام يحتوي على دواران يدوران بإتجاهين متعاكسين لبعضهما، بحيث أن كليهما متقاربان بزاوية مناسبة بينهما للسماح بتشابكهما فوق الطائرة دون أن يصطدما ببعضهما. يسمح هذا التنظيم للمروحية بالعمل دون الحاجة لدوار خلفي. هذا التشكيل يسمى أحيانا ب (synchropter). ميزة تلك المروحيات هي الكفاءة العالية على الثبات والمقدرة على الرفع الثقيل. وقد استخدمت فترة حكم النازيين كمروحيات مضادة للغواصات، تحت مسمى (Flettner Fl 282). وخلال الحرب الباردة تم انتاج مروحيات هوسكي كما بالصورة لسلاح الطيران لأغراض مكافحة الحرائق. النسخ الحديثة من طائرة كامان تستخدم كرافعة جوية للخدمات الإنشائية.*

​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x533 والحجم 115 كيلوبايت .
​

*العرضية*

*الدوارات العرضية تثبت على طرفي الأجنحة أو الركائز وهي بالعرض أو متعامدة على هيكل الطائرة. شبيهة للمترادفة والمتشابكة، وهي تستخدم نفس مجمع التأرجح المتفاوت كاداة تحكم. والصورة المجاورة هي لأضخم مروحية بنيت على الإطلاق، وقد تم بنائها زمن الاتحاد السوفيتى.*

*تصميم الريشة*

*ريش المروحية تكون طويلة،ومقطع انسيابي ضيق مع معدل هيئة للجناح عالي، يجب على شكل الجناح أن يقلل من السحب من دوامات الطرفية التي تنشأ من طرف الجناح. وهي تحتوي على درجة من الإنبعاج لتقليل الرفع الناتج من طرف الجناح، حيث يكون تيار الهواء الأسرع بتلك النقطة مما تتسبب بدوامات طرف الجناح والتي هي مشكلة بحد ذاتها. تلك الريش مصنوعة من معادن مختلفة، ألمونيوم وحديد وتيتانيوم لتغطية الطرف الأمامي للريش.*​ 
:3:منقول للفائدة العامة:3:
​


----------



## ajyal16 (23 يناير 2009)

kais75 قال:


> في النهاية اقول لكم ان هذه الطائرة خطيرة تقتل يوميا عشرات او مئات المسلمين في العراق وفلسطين
> الله يلعن الي صنعها
> تقبلوا مني اول مشاركاتي اخوكم من العراق


 
شر البلية ما يضحك
.... و الله ضحكتني... ما شاء الله عليك.. حبست الدعوة اللي طالعة من القلب ... بعد ان اكملت الشرح...


----------



## mahr2 (24 يناير 2009)

لله درك يافتا وفيت وكفيت وزاد الله الرجال من امثالك
الى الامام اخي الامه بحاجه ماسه لامثالك 
والله المستعان


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل اللى شاركوا بالموضوع فعلا موضوع رائع

شكر خاص لشرح شفق الصباح


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... ........
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## محمد 977 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين*

مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين 
.من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع
مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين 
.من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع


----------



## دريسي نون (21 أغسطس 2009)

Merci beaucoup mon frÈre mais je besoin des infos sur la radio du helico mi24 et mi17 russe


----------



## aznavoure (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك akhi l3aziz *​


----------



## ابوشوق77 (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا ينابة عن اهل العراق والاخ الكريم صاحب اول موضوع والاخ الكريم من العراق ولايسعني الا ان اطلب من الله العلي القدير ان يعيذ المسلمين في كل بقاع الارض من شرور الدهور ومن تهور الظالمين وان يحفظ الاسلام والمسلمين من الكفار الفاجرين - اللهم وحد كلمة المسلمين لما تحبه وترضاه يارب العالمين اللهم آمين 
وشكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## العراق نيو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا تشبة الطائرات الامريكية الملعونة ....... مشكووور


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## dreams1804 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## krass007 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

F=1/2 *p*v2*S*C
مادا تعنى S
THANKS


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
*شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------

